# Produkte zum Kettenschmieren ?



## Butch (23. Juli 2007)

Hi,

vorab:
Bei diesem Thread handelt es sich nicht um "was ist das beste Produkt", sondern viel mehr darum, dass ich ein bischen den Überblick verloren habe.

Soll heisen ich habe bisher meine Kette mit Brunox gesäubert (durch einen getränkten Lappen gezogen, nicht mehr) und dann Atlantic Kettenfett verwendet. Jetzt habe ich für unseren Alpen-X nach einem handlichen Fläschen für die Tour gesucht und bin auf Finish Line gestossen. Die haben dann Cross Coutry (all season), Teflon Super (all season ausser Winter  ) und irgendein Wachsgedöns, was wohl mal Testsieger irgendwo war.

Das Atlantic Zeug (habe gerade gelesen das es noch was von Atlantic gibt, was dann wohl eine "reine" Trockenschmierung ist) verwende ich deswegen, weil es eine Mischung aus guter Schmierung und wenig/weniger verschmutzend ist. D.h. es ist auch auf Teflonbasis, aber kein Dry Lube. Teflon Plus von Finish Line ist dann wohl ein Dry Lube, obwohl es als Allroundöl empfohlen wird ?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es wenig sinnvoll ist lustig zu mischen, oder ? Gibt es gutes Dry Lube/Hersteller, welches nicht gleich nach 50 km verpufft ? Vielleicht kann mich mal jemand aufklären, da ich anscheinend den "Schmiertrend" in den letzten Jahren komplett verschlafen habe  !!!

mfg
Butch


----------



## xbeam (23. Juli 2007)

Hi Butch,

wie bei vielen anderen Produkten für und um´s Bike streiten sich die Fachmänner und Frauen hierbei auch. Das vorweg, weil ich hier nur meine bescheidene Meinung einbringen will.

Ich hab auch so manchen Kettenschmierstoff in Gebrauch gehabt. Unterschiedliche für nasse oder trockene Bedingungen. Nun ja, bei dem wechselhaften Wetter ist das so ne Sache. Also zu guter letzt hab ich jetzt den Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff (ohne K..) in Gebrauch genommen. Und ich bin begeistert. Sehr sparsam zu dosieren, sehr langanhaltende Wirkung und im Nassen wie im Trockenen für mich topp!

Die Schmutzanhaftung geht für mich auch in staubigen Bedingungen noch in Ordnung, im Nassen ist die Schmierung einwandfrei. Hab noch nie so problemlos geschmiert. Für mich das richtige Mittel für´s LV 301  

Gruß
xbeam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Habe auch achon die diversesten Mittelchen benutzt um meine Ketten zu schmieren. Wirklich zufrieden war ich mit keinem davon. Habe mich halt täuschen lassen, das Fahrradketten auch Fahrradmittelchen brauchen. (Täuschung von mir selbst.. ).

Dabei lag die Lösung doch so nahe. Schraube auch an Motorräder und 50ern und habe deshalb auch genug Zeugs davon rumstehen. Und da gibt es für mich nur ein wirklich gutes: Profi Dry Lube

Dafür musst du zwar vorher die Kette entfetten (geht sehr gut wenn Du Bremsenreiniger in nen Lappen sprühst und die Kette dann durch den Lappen ziehen). Hält sehr lange, auch bei Regen und zieht nur ganz wenig Schmutz. Gibt es in zwei Gebindegrößen als Spray.

Gruß


----------



## Kayn (24. Juli 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe auch achon die diversesten Mittelchen benutzt um meine Ketten zu schmieren. Wirklich zufrieden war ich mit keinem davon. Habe mich halt täuschen lassen, das Fahrradketten auch Fahrradmittelchen brauchen. (Täuschung von mir selbst.. ).
> 
> ...



ein dieses trockenschmiermittel läuft zu schwer auf einer fahrradkette und ist sicherlich nicht für den verschleiss gut.


----------



## Unrest (24. Juli 2007)

Motoröl. 10W40. Funktioniert problemlos.
Kette wird zwar gemächlich dunkler, aber wozu ist das Zeug so billig wie Wasser?
Will meinen: Kette ab - Kettenschloss macht sich immer gut -, ein wenig Baden und dann Kette wieder dran.


----------



## hoeckle (24. Juli 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> ein dieses trockenschmiermittel läuft zu schwer auf einer fahrradkette und ist sicherlich nicht für den verschleiss gut.



Das ist bei mir sowieso egal... Werde dadurch keinen Deut langsamer als ich schon bin....  

Magst Du recht haben, kann dazu nichts nachhaltig überprüfbares sagen!


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2007)

ich nehm das Sommer wie Winter und normal tausche ich Kette und Ritzelpaket einmal im Jahr:





Ice Wax ist ein Ketten-Schmiermittel besonders für trockene Bedingungen. Der glatte Film erreicht jeden Winkel  auch zwischen den Kettengliedern  und verrichtet dort einen permanenten Wartungsdienst. 

Schmiermittel und Schutz für die Kette 
Patentierte Zusammensetzung 
Entfernt den Schmutz von der Kettenoberfläche 
Gibt einen elastischen, glatten und trockenen Film 
Für trockene und staubige Bedingungen 
Größen: 60ml Flasche, 120ml Flasche 
UVP EUR 6,99 (120ml)


----------



## maxa (24. Juli 2007)

Ein lautes horido an die Bikebranche.

Da muss man ganz schön viel Kohle lassen für die Mittelchen.

Das gute liegt oft so nah, und man sieht es nicht.

Geht doch einfach in ein Motorradgeschäft und holt euch von Motorex das Chainlub 602 für Enduros.

500ml für 10,99 Euro und ist einfach nur genial.
Kein nerviges reinigen mit irgendwelchen Reinigern. Putzlappen nehmen und kette ein paar mal durchziehen, anschließen die Kette einsprühen , fertig.


----------



## Balkon Klaus (24. Juli 2007)

ich empfehle finishline cross country öl. der dynamic kettenschmierstoff (s. Nr. 2 oben) ist sehr dünnflüssig und hat somit gute kriecheigenschaften - wäscht sich aber auch bei nässe sehr schnell ab.

mit dem dynamic knarrt die kette nach ca. 40km regenfahrt - mit dem cc öl von finishline beginnt das bei ca. 80km.

bei trockener witterung sind beide mittel gleichwertig.

ich habe beide mittel über die letzten drei jahre ausgiebig ausprobiert und bleibe beim finishline cc öl.

bei anderen schmierstoffen wie z.b. kry tech hab ich den eindruck das die schmierwirkung schlechter ist und die schmutzanhaftung noch stärker.


----------



## Joe911 (24. Juli 2007)

Biologisch abbaubares Kettensägeöl von Ravenol (gibt's im Baumarkt für 3,99 der Liter)  - haftet noch a bisserl besser als das schon genannte Motoröl.


----------



## robert-muc (24. Juli 2007)

Motoröl.
Funktioniert hervorragend und ist billig.

Tipp: Kettenöl für das Fichtenmopped* verharzt.Nix gut.Schon ausprobiert wie grad nix anderes da war.

*: Motorsäge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (25. Juli 2007)

... also bei mir verharzt mit genanntem Motorsägenöl absolut gar nichts - weder am Renner, noch am Bike 

Mußt halt vielleicht das hochwertigere/teurere Öl nehmen...


----------



## Piefke (25. Juli 2007)

trockene Bedingungen: Motorenöl
nasse Bedingungen: Kettenspray


----------



## Wern (25. Juli 2007)

Kann Balkon Klaus nur zustimmen. Des Dynamic Zeugs hält bei mir höchstens eine Tour. Also halt ich von dem gar nichts.  Finish Line CC Öl hält viel länger, ist billiger und ist auch bei ner anständigen Matschfahrt nicht gleich weg.
Also für mich war der Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff ein absoluter Fehlkauf. 
Hab vor glaub 2 Jahren beim Bike Marathon in Riva ein Probefläschchen Atlantic Bio Kettenschmierstoff bekommen. Das Zeug hält auch wesentlich länger. Würd ich jetzt mal gleich gut bewerten wie Finish Line.


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Juli 2007)

dieses finish line teflon zeugs hat bei mir überhaupt nicht lange gehalten, kette war dauernd trocken und das bei dem preis.

recht ergiebig ist das rohlofföl. sieht mir auch ökomässig aus, darauf fahr ich nämlich voll ab.


----------



## horstj (25. Juli 2007)

Wern schrieb:


> Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff ein absoluter Fehlkauf.


habe sicher 20 bevorzug dry lub, teflon, etc. sachen durchprobiert, das zeug ist teuer und verflüchtigt sich wie nix (wenns mal40km hält, bei regen sofort weg).
wachs etc. alles nur für racer, die mal kurzstrecke fahren und danach alles wieder auseinanderschrauben.

rohloff öl für tourer gut, schmutzbindung hält sich in grenzen, dauerhaft ist es auch und echtes öl (so wie es aussieht aus irgendeiner bilge gezogen).

mischen bringt m.E. auch nix.


----------



## Heizerer (25. Juli 2007)

fantastisch diese Öl Threads - das ist so als ob man diskutieren würde, mit welchem Mineralwasser man sein Auto waschen solle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maSk (25. Juli 2007)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> dieses finish line teflon zeugs hat bei mir überhaupt nicht lange gehalten, kette war dauernd trocken und das bei dem preis.



Yup, da kann ich nur zustimmen, eine Regentour und das Zeug ist runter, allerdings ist das Finishline Teflondings nicht so Schmutzanfällig, weswegen ich es jetzt für meine Gabel benutze, bei der gehe ich sowieso nach jeder Tour mitm Lappen über die Standrohre, danach ein zwei Spritzer finishline druff, eintauchen, abwischen, fertig


----------



## monosde (26. Juli 2007)

Kennt jemand das Sprühöl von Shimano?
http://bike-discount.de/shop/k121/a1119/spruehoel_436_ml.html


----------



## Pimper (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich halte Öle bei Kettenantrieben für ungünstig, bzw. unnötig.

Ketten sollte man fetten und nicht unbedingt ölen. Einfach handelsübliches Kettenfett zwischen die einzelnen Glieder (in die "Lücken") geben und losfahren.

Ab und zu kann man ein Spray anwenden, das besser in die Gelenke eindringen kann (ordinäres WD40 geht auch).


----------



## Someone84 (26. Juli 2007)

Ich persönlich verwende seit einiger Zeit, nachdem ein guter Freund (Zweiradmechaniker) es mir empfohlen hat, nur noch das "Ultra Gel" von Einszett zum Kettenschmieren. Dieses Sprühfett wird nach kurzer Zeit zu einer Wachsähnlichen Schicht auf der Kette. Das Gute daran ist, dass es lange seine Schmierwirkung behält und die Kette trotzdem nicht verdreckt, das es nicht irgendwie klebrig ist.
WD40 ist nicht zum Schmieren geeignet!!! 
Nur zum Reinigen und Lösen von Teilen (steht übrigens auch in der Beschreibung!)
Habe es selber dummerweise mal zum Kettenschmierne verwendet und mich dann gewundert, warum der Verschleiss so hoch ist....


----------



## seinup (26. Juli 2007)

Die beste Erfahrung hab ich bislang mit Kettenwachs von Hanseline gemacht, das Zeug ist recht günstig mit 4 Euro 50.

Der Dreck wird zwar auch angezogen, wie bei Öl eben, aber er fällt gekrümelt ab und das empfinde ich als riesigen Vorteil, der auch so von Hanseline beworben wird. Es wird viel Blödsinn beworben, aber ich habs mal getestet, bei uns im Staub herumgefahren im Feld, wo die Mähdräscher derzeit unterwegs sind, die Reibung ist deutlich geringer, die Kette ist zwar immernoch verschmutzt, der Dreck bleibt zwar hängen, fällt halt ab, wenn die Klumpen etwa 2mm groß sind, das empfinde ich als Vorteil.


----------



## monosde (26. Juli 2007)

2mm große Klumpen? das ist ja mal richtig groß. dann hast du also das halbe Feld an der Kette kleben bis es herunterfällt


----------



## seinup (26. Juli 2007)

monosde schrieb:


> 2mm große Klumpen? das ist ja mal richtig groß. dann hast du also das halbe Feld an der Kette kleben bis es herunterfällt



.... als wenn sich erstmal alles sammelt und dann im Gleichschritt Marsch abfällt. 

Aber du hast Recht, wenn bei uns die Mähdräscher die Felder mähen fährst du in einer riesigen Staubwolke und das 20km lang. Da sammelt sich was.

Solangs abfällt ist mir das wurscht, Wichtig: Beim Wachs bleibt die Schmierung vorhanden, ich brauche den Dreck nicht nach jeder Fahrt abwischen, sondern es reicht halt, wenn ich einfach fahre und die Kette sich bewegt, beim Öl schmiert sich so schön der Dreck in die Kettenglieder rein und schleift dann wie Schmiergelpapier.

Als Stadtfahrer brauchst du sowas nicht, da reichts, wenn du einmal im jahr ölst.


----------



## Pimper (26. Juli 2007)

> WD40 ist nicht zum Schmieren geeignet!!!
> Nur zum Reinigen und Lösen von Teilen (steht übrigens auch in der Beschreibung!)



Ja, nur dummerweise steht auf der Beschreibung "Schmiert Gelenke und Scharniere" und wird auch als Schmeirmittel bezeichnet.

Was ich an WD40 so schätze ist, dass es Wasser gut verdrängt. Die Aufgabe die Reibung zu vermindern übernimmt ganz klar das Fett, das im Anschluss draufkommt.

Ausserdem kommen Ketten bei mir eh nach 1500-1800 km runter, da ist es mir wurscht, ob ich nun zu 99% oder zu 99,99% alles richtig gemacht hab'.


----------



## seinup (26. Juli 2007)

Das ist doch alles Quatsch, schaut euch doch mal die Inhaltsstoffe an, von dem was ihr auf eure Ketten schmiert. WD40, MOS2 - da ist doch überall der gleiche Kram drinnen. Mein Händler sagte mir, schmieren Sie ja kein Kriechöl auf ihre Federgabel, was verkauft er mir ? Brunox, was steht hinten drauf? Kriechöl....  Geschäftemacherei sag ich da nur. 

Öl ist Öl


----------



## berkel (26. Juli 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Öl ist Öl



... und Schnaps ist Schnaps

Ist für einen Motor bestimmt auch egal ob man da WD40 oder Motoröl reinkippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lany (26. Juli 2007)

berkel schrieb:


> ... und Schnaps ist Schnaps
> 
> Ist für einen Motor bestimmt auch egal ob man da WD40 oder Motoröl reinkippt.



... oder Babyöl...


----------



## svudo (26. Juli 2007)

ich habe das da für die kette und das deo für die gabel  

und im winter nehm ich für die kette schloßenteiseröl damit die nicht erfriert      (ist nicht so ernst gemeint mit dem enteiser nur so ein bissel spaß am rande)

mfg svudo


----------



## hatekilldestroy (26. Juli 2007)

Das ICE WAX aus Beitrag 7 nehme ich auch und bin zufrieden.


----------



## pillepalle127 (26. Juli 2007)

never wd40, caramba oder wie die dinger heiÃen! null druckstabilitÃ¤t und wÃ¤scht jedes eckchen fettfrei.
habe mit profi drylube auch ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl es im motorrad(R) test derbst durchgefallen ist und zur neuauflage erst garnicht angetreten ist. 
anscheinend funktioniert das zeug viel besser am faahrad als am mopped!
>2000km und immer noch kaum verschleiÃ (billigste shimanokette)
okay, nach 50km fÃ¤ngt es langsam an zu rasseln, im regen frÃ¼her. bin aber eh schÃ¶nwetterfahrer...
ich teste im moment wÃ¼rth hhs drylube. ist auf wachsbasis und hÃ¤lt deutlich lÃ¤nger als profi drylube. zur verschleiÃfestigkeit kann ich aber noch keine aussage machen. mÃ¼sste theoretisch deutlich besser sein (kostet aber auch paar â¬ mehr)
bin drylube fan. immer alles sauber. lasse nie mehr Ã¶l an meine kette! kettenspray erst recht nicht. schaiss idee. verklebt alles. da fehlen dann halt 20ps um die kette zu drehen. 
an meinem mopped juckt mich das natÃ¼rlich weniger. ist halt ein vÃ¶llig anderes anwendungsfeld (siehe profi dl oben)

insgesamt muss man sich aber schon fragen, ob es sinn macht, mehr in das schmiermittel als in die verschleiÃteile zu investieren. wenn man zur kette aber auch kassette und kettenblÃ¤tter addiert, relativiert sich das.
ich fahr inzwischen immer alles auf 1mal bis zum ende und tausche dann alles. glaube nicht an den sinn einer neuen kette auf gebrauchten kassetten/blÃ¤ttern. nach ein paar 10km hat sich die (neue) kette eh an die ritzel angepasst. dann muss ich auch nicht wechseln


----------



## Pimper (27. Juli 2007)

> profi drylube auch ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl es im motorrad(R) test derbst durchgefallen ist



Daran sieht man ja, dass eh jeder sein eigenes Rezept hat. Ist wie in den Auto-Foren: Da hauen sie sich auch immer gegenseitig die Köppe eine, welches Motoröl das beste ist.



> ... oder Babyöl...



 
Soll ja Leute gegeben haben, die mit Margarine gefahren sind (kein Scherz).


----------



## MikeSunShine (29. Juli 2007)

ich nehm auch das Finishline... (ist ein grünes)! 
Hatte das Teflon auch in der Hand aber! da hat der Mann an der Theke gesagt da muß ich unbedingt auch ein Wachs drüber machen weils sonst nicht lange hält und nicht sonderlich Wasserbeständig ist und da hab ich mir gedacht... nö!!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2007)

Nehme im Moment auch Pedros Extra Dry in Verbindung mit Ice Wax. Ergibt eine super saubere Kette aber nach 50KM ist es schon recht trocken.

Hat schonmal jemand http://www.kettenfluid105.de&usg=AFQjCNFFrb5wqnDt41AtMsXTh8sRl6dxmA ausprobiert?


----------



## Topper-Hardy (30. Juli 2007)

Ich habe zufällig von meinem Fahrradhändler beim letzten Rahmenkauf eine Dose Innotech Kettenfluid 105 bekommen.

Fazit: Ich werde nichts anderes mehr verwenden!!! 

Meiner Meinung ist das Innotech 105 das beste Kettenschmiermittel, das mir  in 20 Jahren MTB untergekommen ist.  

Hier der Link zum Hersteller:

http://www.innokom.de/kettenfluid/de/index.htm

p.s. ich habe nichts mit dem Hersteller zu tun, sondern bin lediglich vom Produkt überzeugt.


----------



## swiss (30. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nehme im Moment auch Pedros Extra Dry in Verbindung mit Ice Wax. Ergibt eine super saubere Kette aber nach 50KM ist es schon recht trocken.
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand http://www.kettenfluid105.de&usg=AFQjCNFFrb5wqnDt41AtMsXTh8sRl6dxmA ausprobiert?



Wachs und öl?

Genau das macht Motorex mit dem neuen Dry Lube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (30. Juli 2007)

Topper-Hardy schrieb:


> Ich habe zufällig von meinem Fahrradhändler beim letzten Rahmenkauf eine Dose *Innotech Kettenfluid 105* bekommen.



Das klingt wie die Offenbarung ! Hat noch jemand Erfahrung damit ?

mfg
Butch


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Wachs und öl?
> 
> Genau das macht Motorex mit dem neuen Dry Lube.



Ja, läuft erheblich ruhiger und geschmeidiger als nur Wax, ist eben nur etwas mehr Aufwand.

Mfg


----------



## Rockside (31. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal so'n Fläschen Rohloff Spezial Kettenschmierstoff geschenkt bekommen und ausprobiert. Ist relativ zäh und stinkt vorallem nicht so pervers wie das Dynamics-Zeugs. 

Das von Rohloff kann man sehr sparsam einsetzen und hält wirklich sehr lange (so ca. 200 km), ohne daß die Kette wieder verstärkt Geräusche macht. Das hat bisher bei mir noch kein Mittelchen geschafft.


----------



## fissenid (3. August 2007)

Butch schrieb:


> Das klingt wie die Offenbarung ! Hat noch jemand Erfahrung damit ?
> 
> mfg
> Butch



HallO!

ich habe es im letzten Jahr in den Alpen getestet.... seither nutze ich nichts anderes mehr!
Ich habe mir 2 Dose bestellt..... Preis 200ml Dose knappe 10 Euro.... und das Zeug ist wirklich klasse...

Ich Sprühe die Kette meist abends vor der Fahrt ein, oder nach der Tour fürs nächste mal.... reinigt, pflegt und schmiert.... wirklich wahr!

 von mir für das Produkt... (kommt aus der Kläranlagentechnik wie mir der Mann am Telefon erzählt, und Gerolsteiner fährt es auch)


----------



## Scale_70 (3. August 2007)

Es gibt mehr als Tausend Schmiermittel für die Kette, ob MoS2 oder WD40, ob Brunox oder Hanseline - das Zeug tut das, was es tun soll, es schmiert, das eine schmieriger und das andere flüssiger - lasst euch nicht veralbern von der Werbeindustrie.

Wer mal Lust hat, gehe zu Karstadt Sport, da gibts Hanseline. Geht in die Fahrradabteilung und schaut mal, wieviele Vaseline und Fette Hanseline bereitstellt:

Fett für die Montage (Sattelstütze)
Fett für Tretlager
Fett für Naben
Einfach nur Hanseline Vaseline
Fett für Lager
Fett für die Kette

Schön, nur das Ettiket ist anders, die Farbe und sonst garnichts. 


Ich habe auf meine alte Kette ständig WD40 getan, die hat über 10.000 Kilometer bestens mitgemacht. Jetzt die Frage, vielleicht hätte sie 100.000 Km mitgemacht ohne WD40 oder nur 1000 Km ohne WD40 - frohes Rätseln....


----------



## avant (6. Oktober 2007)

... ich hatte auch mal das Innotech 105 die letzten 800 km verwendet und aeusserst sparsam angewendet (... bei dem Preis). Bisher ueberzeugt mich das Schmiermittel, da es bisher nicht verharzt ist, den Schmutz nicht anzieht und die Schmierwirkung offenbar ausreichend ist (ich habe Anfangs nach jeder fuenften Ausfahrt geschmiert, danach wurden die Intervall laenger). Positiver Nebeneffekt fuer die Eisdielen-Fraktion - die Kette bleibt zudem schoen sauber.

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (7. Oktober 2007)

... ich muss noch ergaenzen, dass das 105'er *unbedingt* eine gewisse Zeit einwirken und trocknen muss. *Direkt* vor der Tour aufgebracht ist auch das 105'er ein Schmutzfaenger par excellence. Und gebt dem 105'er die Chance, dass ev. altes Schmiermittel erst "herausgearbeitet" wird, bevor ihr euch eine Meinung bildet (wie bei jedem Vergleichstest  ). In der Uebergangszeit hat mein ehemals bevorzugtes  Schmiermittelchen Finish Line Cross Country die Ergebnisse noch negativ beeinflusst. 
Mittlerweile hat das Finish Line bei mir ausgedient, da dem Mittelchen im Vergleich doch noch recht viel Schmutz anhaftet. Auch die Hanseline-Schiene hatte ich frueher favorisiert, jedoch war hier der Pflegeaufwand ungleich groesser.
Ueber die Langzeitwirkung (Kettenverschleiss) kann ich noch keine Aussage machen, dazu laeuft mein persoenlicher Test nicht lange genug.

Wie immer: die Wahl des Mittelchens ist und bleibt Geschmackssache und das ist auch gut so 

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## Butch (7. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Infos ! Habe mir das 105ér ebenfalls vor zwei Wochen besorgt. Werde mal nach Deiner Anleitung vorgehen.

mfg
Butch


----------



## John Rico (8. Oktober 2007)

Wo bekommt man das 105er denn her?
Auf der Page muss man ja gleich 2 Dosen a 200 mL bestellen, das ist mir zum testen eindeutig zu viel.

Ach ja, bisher nutze ich Oil of Rohloff und bin damit recht zufrieden.
Auch wenn bei dem momentanen Wetter recht viel Schmutz haftet, dafür aber auch bei Matsch / Regen über lange Zeit gute Schmierung.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## avant (8. Oktober 2007)

... also ich habe meine erste Dose bei meinem Fachhändler erstanden.

Wenn Du mit dem Oil of Rohloff zufrieden bist - warum wechseln ? 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## John Rico (8. Oktober 2007)

Ganz einfach, weil mein OoR langsam zur Neige geht und ich was neues brauche.
Dann kann man ja auch mal ein neues Produkt testen, wenn damit so viele zufrieden zu sein scheinen.
Vielleicht muss ich so nicht mehr nach jeder Tour die Rädchen am Schaltwerk von diesem schwarzen öligen Dreck befreien.
Das wäre gerade zur Wintersaison mit erhöhtem Matschpotential nicht schlecht.

Und wenn's mir doch nicht gefällt, habe ich wenigsten und gutes Produkt, auf das ich zurück kann.  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Winky (8. Oktober 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man das 105er denn her?
> Auf der Page muss man ja gleich 2 Dosen a 200 mL bestellen, das ist mir zum testen eindeutig zu viel.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




Hi, wenn du bestellen solltest nehme ich dir eine Flasche ab. Müßtest mir halt in den Harz schicken. 
Geld überweise ich natürlich.
Gruß Winky


----------



## pillepalle127 (10. Oktober 2007)

avant schrieb:


> Positiver Nebeneffekt fuer die Eisdielen-Fraktion - die Kette bleibt zudem schoen sauber.


dreck schmiert echt super und verlängert die lebensdauer deutlich!


----------



## BolbyM (11. Oktober 2007)

Nehme auch nur noch das innotech-Zeugs. Hat mein Höker mir empfohlen und ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## trialsrookie (11. Oktober 2007)

Ice Wax, ganz eindeutig. Nach vielen getesteten Mittelchen ist mir das am sympathischsten. Sparsam aufgetragen, dafür alle paar Ausfahrten nachschmieren (Dauer: 1 Minute). Dafür ist der Antrieb immer sauber, und rasseln gibt's auch nicht. Der Preis ist OK.


----------



## Cilo (12. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade die Herbstzeitschrift von Veloplus hier in der Schweiz bekommen.
Die haben einen umfangreichen Test von Kettenoelen gemacht, und zwar unter trockenen, nassen und matschigen Bedingungen.

Die Resultate und Details über den Testaufbau findet Ihr hier:
http://www.veloplus.ch/pdf/news/VP_aktuell_2007_2s2007105233450.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (12. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe auch schon viel getestet.

Mein Fazit lautet wie bei den meisten: Alles spezielle für die Kette ist schweineteuer und hält nicht lang.

Ich habe Brunox probiert, was für mich absoluter Mist ist da es überhaupt nicht hält, ich habe Teflon, Trocken- sowie Haftschmiermittel, WD-40, Kettenfett, Serviece-Öl, Makragleit usw. probiert. Eben auch Mittel aus der Kfz-Branche und nichts hat geholfen...

Ich nehme jetzt richtiges dickes Fett aus dem Kfz-Wesen. Kette richtig schön mit den Händen einfetten und man hat eine Weile Ruhe. Von der Sache mit "Kette abwischen und überschüssiges Fett entfernen" halte ich überhaupt nichts... Für mich absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## sterniwaf (13. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch schon viel getestet.
> 
> Mein Fazit lautet wie bei den meisten: Alles spezielle für die Kette ist schweineteuer und hält nicht lang.
> 
> ...



Jawoll, doll, richtig druff und die Pampe so richtig die Kassette zu kleistern lassen, an den Kettenblättern einen schönen Dreckrand enstehen lassen, das die Kette so richtig schön den Dreck aufnehmen kann, die Schaltwerkröllchen gar nicht mehr im Kontakt zur Kette stehen. Aber dann haben wir ja den Hochdruckreiniger, immer schön feste druff!


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (13. Oktober 2007)

Du erzählst Müll. Wieviel Dreck das Öl oder das Fett aufnimmt liegt am Produkt selber! Das sieht man auch an dem vorhergehenden Test....

Die Verdreckung der Ritzel und der Kette hält sich in Grenzen, auch bei Matschfahrten. Und damit die Schaltwerksrölchen nicht mehr im Kontakt zur Kette stehen musst du diese schon durch den Schlamm ziehen.

Desweiteren wenn man das fett nicht abwischt erziehlt man eine Selbstschmierung. Nochmal der dezente Hinweis das das Fett mit der Blosen Hand aufgetragen wird und verteilt wird. Ist ja keine Rede davon das dort Zentimeterweise "Klumpen" dranhängen sollen... Wenn man die Kette durch die Hand dreht erhält man einen schönen Film.

Ich komme mit dieser Variante länger hin als mit irgendeiner Spraykacke... Und die Sprays aus dem Motorrad- und Kfz-Bereich sind an sich wesentlich besser als irgendein Fahrradzeug. Desweiteren habe ich auch schon gemerkt das die Schmierung Kettenabhängig ist. Bei manchen geht es sehr leicht, bei manchen muss man schwere Geschütze auffahren.

Letztendlich ist das wie schon am Anfang steht ein Streitthema wo man nie auf einen Nenner kommt. Jeder hat für sich die beste Variante - ob er nun andere getestet hat oder nicht. Wenn man Unzufrieden ist kann ich jedenfalls nur richtiges Fett empfehlen.


----------



## RUDO (13. Oktober 2007)

kannst du mir noch erklären, wo ganz genau eine kette geschmiert werden sollte und wie du dein fett dorthin bringen willst? 

oben erwähnter test in der "_Herbstzeitschrift von Veloplus_" finde ich sehr gut und die vorgestellte kettenöl-testmaschine 'petrus' stell ich mir als praxisgerecht für solche tests vor.


----------



## sterniwaf (14. Oktober 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Du erzählst Müll. Wieviel Dreck das Öl oder das Fett aufnimmt liegt am Produkt selber! Das sieht man auch an dem vorhergehenden Test....
> 
> Die Verdreckung der Ritzel und der Kette hält sich in Grenzen, auch bei Matschfahrten. Und damit die Schaltwerksrölchen nicht mehr im Kontakt zur Kette stehen musst du diese schon durch den Schlamm ziehen.
> 
> ...



  
Ich kann dich gerne mal mit deiner Fettpampe auf eine 90 km Runde in den Teuto mitnehmen. Dabei sind einige Sandabschnitte, da kannst du dann förmlich zugucken, wie der Dreck an deiner Kette kleben bleibt. Von da sind es dann noch 30 km nach Hause, vielleicht mit etwas Regen, dann kannst du wunderbar beobachten, wie das Zeug an deiner Kette zu einer harten Masse verklumpt.
Ich komme ein ganzes Jahr mit einem Fläschchen Rohlofföl aus, letztes Jahr so 8.000km. Das Zeug bleibt ziemlich in der Kette, wird bei Regen nicht gleich weggespült. Man muss es nur sparsam verwenden. 
Es gibt zu diesem Thema immer wieder Schreihälse, die glauben, das Ultimative Zeugs gefunden zu haben. Wenn man sich aber die Beiträge der Vielfahrer, Marathonisti und Alpencrosser durchliest, gibt es nur ein Ergebnis: Irgendein Fahrrakettenöl oder Fett, sparsam verwenden und Ruhe ist.
Deinen Müll kannst du behalten.


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (14. Oktober 2007)

sterniwaf schrieb:


> Deinen Müll kannst du behalten.



Das sehe ich genauso bei deiner Rohloffkacke!   

Wie gesagt jeder hat SEIN Mittel...

Und wie ich schon oben schrieb kommt es auf das Öl oder das Fett an wieviel Schmutz es aufnimmt  Desweiteren fahre ich hier zu 40% auf sandigem Untergrund. Was interresieren mich andere Bedingungen??? Außerdem hast du anscheinend nicht kapiert wie ich das Fett auftrage, aber lass gut sein  

Hier geht es im übrigen nur um "Produkte zum Kettenschmieren".

@ RUDO

Es dürfte jedem Kleinkind bekannt sein das dass Schmiermittel zwischen Rolle und Bolzen gehört und für mich auch zwischen die Laschen. Das es aussen auf den Laschen weitesgehend unnötig ist, ist klar.

Das Fett wird durch die Kette selbst zu den Schmierstellen transportiert - genau wie jedes andere Öl, abgesehen von seiner Kriechfähigkeit. Wäre dem nicht so würde man das auch sofort bzw. nach kurzer Zeit höhren und spüren  


Solche Tests sind an sich was schönes, wenn sie unabhängig genug sind. Meist wird das ganze aber gesponsort und der Sponsor wird NIEMALS schlecht dastehen ...


----------



## sterniwaf (14. Oktober 2007)

Ach, jetzt kapier ich deinen Ansatz: Du schmierst die Reibstellen zwischen Kette und der Kassette und den Kettenblättern? 
Na dann viel Spass. Ich mein ja nur, das andere vielleicht mit der Schmierung die Beweglichkeit der Gelenke der Kette erhalten wollen...


----------



## Hot Carrot (14. Oktober 2007)

The Oil of Rohloff


----------



## zisch (15. Oktober 2007)

Mein privater Kettentest sieht so aus:

7:00 - 8:00 Fahrt zur Arbeit
17:00 - 18:00 Heimfahrt
je Strecke 25km, 3x die Woche, das ganze Jahr

Kettenpflege?
abends schnell Lappen mit Brunox Turbo einsprühen, Kette durchlaufen lassen um diese zu säubern. Dann bischen Turbo auf die Kette sprühen - gut ist.
Zeitaufwand < 2min.

Am WE wird die Kette mit Entfetter gesäubert, durch trockenen Lappen laufen lassen, Reste des Reinigers "verdampfen" lassen und dann mit Brunox IX50 fein einsprühen.
Kettenblätter und Kassette mit Lappen (vohre mit Turbo fein eingesprüht) säubern, und ganz leicht mit IX50 einsprühen.
Zeitaufwand: < 4min

Warum Brunox?
Das Turbo ist nicht besser wie Caramba oder WD40, riecht aber angenehmer (weshalb ich das Teil auch für den haushalt benutze und wenn es nun mal schon da ist.
Am IX50 schätze ich, das es sehr wenig Schmutz anzieht.

Generell denke ich, daß sich die Leute viel zu viel Gedanken über das optimale Pflegemittel machen und dafür sehr viel Geld ausgeben (ich kann mich noch daran erinner, daß ich früher immer das Campa Lagerfett benutzt zu haben, weil es angeblich so toll ist - was für ein Schmarrn....).
Nach der Tour schnell mal mit dem Ölfeuchten Lappen drüber, nach Matschtouren gerne auch mit dem Reinigungsgerät oder von Hand säubern, Fett oder Öl drauf und gut ist.
Ob Motorenöl oder sauteures Spezialzeugs ist doch völlig egal. Gut Motorenöl saut das Rad ein aber sonst?
Wer meint, daß er mit dem sündteuren Öl/Fett 100km am Stück fahren kann - bitte. Ich pflege meine Kette innert 2min nach jeder Fahrt (über 20km) mit wenig zeitlichem und finanziellen Aufwand und gut ist...

Vielleicht gibt es andere, bessere Mittel - aber meine Kette hält ein Jahr locker durch (ca. 8-9tkm mit dem 301er). Und dann tausch ich sowieso Kettenblatt und Kassette. Gut mit Wundermittel beträgt die Lebensdauer vielleicht 10tkm - wer weiß das schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (15. Oktober 2007)

Kettenblatt und Kassette jedes Jahr?
Ich wechsle lediglich die Kette einmal jährlich, bevor sie gem. Rohloff Kettometer völlig durchhängt. Ich pflege sie, indem ich sie sporadisch reinige (ohne Entfetter) und sie so nach 100km mit dem Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff behandle. Ist nach Erfahrung vieler Jahre das beste Öl weil die Schmiereigenschaften bei allen Bedingungen recht gut und die Schmutzhaftung sehr gering sind. Die 3-4 jährigen XT/Ultegra Kassetten an meinen drei Rädern und die je einjährigen Bike Kettenblätter (XTR 07 und Deus) und das dreijährige Dura Ace Kettenblatt zeigen jedenfalls keine nennenswerten Abnutzungserscheinungen. Ich will hier nicht irgendwie belehrend oder so wirken, so ja jeder wie er will, aber Brunox schmiert whs doch zu wenig, wenn sich Dein gesamter Antriebsstrang so schnell abnutzt.

Zur Ergänzung: Ich komme nicht auf soviel km pro Jahr (dafür aber 70-90'000 Höhenmeter) aber ingesamt haben die Kassetten schon ca. je 10'000 km drauf. Dabei fahre ich bei allen Bedingungen und bin generell eher putzfaul.


----------



## Gosch (15. Oktober 2007)

@zisch: meinste echt, dass es so toll ist, die Kette jedes WE mit Entfetter zu reinigen!? Da holt man doch auch das fett aus den Hohlräumen..GLaube nicht, dass dies gesund ist....


----------



## wilson (15. Oktober 2007)

Der Test von Veloplus ist übrigens sehr interressant. IMHO der erste Test, der sich wirklich auf die Praxis übertragen lässt. Mich erstaunt die geringe Schmutzhaftung des Testsiegers (Teflos Plus von Finishline). Ich habe dieses Öl vor Jahren einmal gekauft und gleich wieder fortgeschmissen, weil die Kette nach der ersten Ausfahrt dermassen mit einer schwarzen Pampe vollgekleistert war, dass ich die Kette kaum mehr sauber kriegte. Vielleicht hat Finishline die Rezeptur gewechselt. Das Krytech (2. Platz) ist IMHO das einzige Produkt, dass dem (hier nicht getesteten) Kettenschmierstoff von Dynamic ebenbürdig ist.


----------



## wilson (15. Oktober 2007)

Gosch schrieb:


> @zisch: meinste echt, dass es so toll ist, die Kette jedes WE mit Entfetter zu reinigen!? Da holt man doch auch das fett aus den Hohlräumen..GLaube nicht, dass dies gesund ist....



Daher vielleicht auch das jährlich Wechseln von Kassette und Kettenblatt?


----------



## Butch (15. Oktober 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Mich erstaunt die geringe Schmutzhaftung des Testsiegers (Teflos Plus von Finishline). Ich habe dieses Öl vor Jahren einmal gekauft und gleich wieder fortgeschmissen, weil die Kette nach der ersten Ausfahrt dermassen mit einer schwarzen Pampe vollgekleistert war, dass ich die Kette kaum mehr sauber kriegte. Vielleicht hat Finishline die Rezeptur gewechselt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe es dieses Jahr beim Alpen-X verwendet, da ich eine kleine, transportable Flasche gebraucht habe. Würde es auch nicht im Alltag verwenden. Das mit der Rezeptur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da ich´s im Juli gekauft habe.

mfg
Butch


----------



## zisch (15. Oktober 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Kettenblatt und Kassette jedes Jahr?
> Ich wechsle lediglich die Kette einmal jährlich, bevor sie gem. Rohloff Kettometer völlig durchhängt. Ich pflege sie, indem ich sie sporadisch reinige (ohne Entfetter) und sie so nach 100km mit dem Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff behandle. Ist nach Erfahrung vieler Jahre das beste Öl weil die Schmiereigenschaften bei allen Bedingungen recht gut und die Schmutzhaftung sehr gering sind. Die 3-4 jährigen XT/Ultegra Kassetten an meinen drei Rädern und die je einjährigen Bike Kettenblätter (XTR 07 und Deus) und das dreijährige Dura Ace Kettenblatt zeigen jedenfalls keine nennenswerten Abnutzungserscheinungen. Ich will hier nicht irgendwie belehrend oder so wirken, so ja jeder wie er will, aber Brunox schmiert whs doch zu wenig, wenn sich Dein gesamter Antriebsstrang so schnell abnutzt.
> 
> Zur Ergänzung: Ich komme nicht auf soviel km pro Jahr aber ingesamt haben die Kassetten schon ca. je 10'000 km drauf. Dabei fahre ich bei allen Bedingungen und bin generell eher putzfaul.



Da habe ich mich voher wohl falsch ausgedrückt. 
Es kann gut sein, daß eine Verschleißlehre (die ich nicht habe) vielleicht sagt, daß ich die Kette noch ein paar km drauflassen kann. Aber Geräusch und Schaltverhalten lassen nach.
Wenn ich die Kette tausche, wird auch (mindestens) das mittlere Kettenblatt ersetzt. Ebenso die Kasssette. Mag sein, daß dies nicht notwendig ist, aber ich finde danach schaltet sichs wieder besser. Ich finde neue Kette auf alten Ritzeln/Kettenblättern nicht so prickelnd.
Btw. finde ich 10tkm ganz in Ordnung für eine Kette (und Du wechselst die Kette ja auch einmal im Jahr). Natürlich würde diese auch 30tkm oder gar 50tkm halten, ebenso Ritzel und Kettenblätter. Die Frage ist nur, wo Du deine persönliche Verschleißgrenze setzt. Mir persönlich ist ein saubere Lauf und perfektes Schaltverhalten wichtiger wie pure Laufleistung.
Und da ich täglich ca. 50km fahre (bei jedem Wetter) sind meine Prioritäten etwas anders.

Auf meinem Stadtrad (einem alten Marin) dreht sich schon seit ca. 8 Jahren die gleiche Kette auf den uralt Kettenblätter und den alten HGs.
Und geht auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zisch (15. Oktober 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Daher vielleicht auch das jährlich Wechseln von Kassette und Kettenblatt?



jungs - 10.000km im Jahr bei Wind und Wetter, da darf doch mal eine Kette hinüber sein, wieviel fahrt ihr denn so? 
Und jetzt sagt mir nicht, das eine neue Kette auf einem alten (Alu)Kettenblatt das gelbe vom Ei ist?
Soll ich das Kettenblatt dann bei 15.000km wechseln? Und dann wieder mit ner gelaufenen Kette zusammen?

Und Entfetter heißt ja nicht, daß ich mit meiner Kette bade. Handschuhe und Frischluftzufuhr sollen ganz gute Schutzmittel sein. Und mit dem Fett, geht auch der Dreck aus den Rollen raus.....


Aber ok, ich habe mittag - da drehe ich schnell ne kleine Runde...tschau


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch das Innotec Öl Kettenfluid 105. Bin auch begeistert und habe gleich 5 Flaschen zum Test gekauft. Es gab ja dann einen Leuchtkuli dabei  

Habe es jedenfalls nicht bereut mir gleich einen Vorrat für meine Werkstatt zuzulegen  

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Meine Kette ist immer schön sauber und immer noch ausreichend geschmiert trotz Bikereinigen mit dem Gartenschlauch!!! habe leider nicht immer die Zeit bis zum nächsten Ausritt das Rad komplett fertig zu machen. Genau so ein Öl habe ich gesucht!! 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## wilson (15. Oktober 2007)

zisch schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich voher wohl falsch ausgedrückt.
> Es kann gut sein, daß eine Verschleißlehre (die ich nicht habe) vielleicht sagt, daß ich die Kette noch ein paar km drauflassen kann. Aber Geräusch und Schaltverhalten lassen nach.
> Wenn ich die Kette tausche, wird auch (mindestens) das mittlere Kettenblatt ersetzt. Ebenso die Kasssette. Mag sein, daß dies nicht notwendig ist, aber ich finde danach schaltet sichs wieder besser. Ich finde neue Kette auf alten Ritzeln/Kettenblättern nicht so prickelnd.
> Btw. finde ich 10tkm ganz in Ordnung für eine Kette (und Du wechselst die Kette ja auch einmal im Jahr). Natürlich würde diese auch 30tkm oder gar 50tkm halten, ebenso Ritzel und Kettenblätter. Die Frage ist nur, wo Du deine persönliche Verschleißgrenze setzt. Mir persönlich ist ein saubere Lauf und perfektes Schaltverhalten wichtiger wie pure Laufleistung.
> ...



Mangelhafte Schmierung und grobe Verschmutzung der Kette verschleisst die Verschlussbolzen. Daher muss ein Öl gute Schmierfähigkeit und eine geringe Schmutzhaftung haben. Durch den Verschliess der Bolzen längt sich die Kette und nagt an Ritzel und Kettenblätter. Die Verschleisslehre erlaubt mir, die Kette zu wechseln, *bevor* Ritzel und Kettenblätter in relevantem Mass angefressen werden. Dadurch glaube ich, die teuren Teile am Antrieb, Ritzel und Kettenblätter eben, weniger oft wechseln zu müssen. Auch ich mache natürlich den Wechsel von der Funktion abhängig. Meine Ritzel und Kettenblätter schalten immer noch 1A. Die Kette musste aber schon rund dreimal gewechselt werden. Aber es kann durchaus sein, dass ich falsch liege. Es gibt auch die Philosophie immer zugleich mit der Kette die Kassette zu wechseln. Seh ich aber nicht ein, solang kein nennenswerter Verschleiss zu sehen und die Funktion OK ist. Der Wechsel der XTR Kettenblätter wird übrigens so richtig schweineteuer!


----------



## grothauu (15. Oktober 2007)

Innotech verkauft bis Ende des Monats vier Dosen fÃ¼r 30â¬ inkl Porto:

http://www.innokom.de/kettenfluid/de/shop.htm

und dann roten Aktionstext lesen.

Ich habe mir einfach mal 4 Dosen bestellt, denn der Preis ist ok. Bin gespannt, ob ich einen Unterschied merke.


----------



## Sladi (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich verwende Chesterton 601, weil mein Vater das in einer metallverarbeitenden Fabrik bei der Arbeit verwendete.  
Den Preis hab ich nur in Neuseeland im Netz gesehen und dort kostet der Liter 20â¬, die SprÃ¼hdose 25â¬. 
Mit dem KettenschloÃ ist das einfach: Kette ausbreiten und Ãl drauf. Das wÃ¤scht den Dreck raus.


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Oktober 2007)

grothauu schrieb:


> Innotech verkauft bis Ende des Monats vier Dosen fÃ¼r 30â¬ inkl Porto:
> 
> http://www.innokom.de/kettenfluid/de/shop.htm
> 
> ...



mit leuchtkuli?  der ist voll disco


----------



## Mu Lei (15. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass jemand Motorenöl vom Auto verwendet. Ich mache dies mittlerweile am Tourenrad. Z.Z. nehme ich 5W30 in einer Spezifikation für Dieselpartikelfilter. Ich fahre mit dem Rad 3-4x/Woche 30km zur Arbeit.  Die Kette lasse ich dann 1x alle zwei Wochen zwecks Reinigungen durch einen gut getränkten Öllappen laufen, d. h. Reinigung und Schmierung in einem Stück. Anschließen sprühe ich noch etwas Silikonspray rüber. Funktioniert super.

Was meinst Ihr, wäre dies fürs MTB auch eine Variante.

Finishline Wax habe ich auch mal getestet, mit negativem Erfolg.


----------



## maggo.h (16. Oktober 2007)

motoröl is nich wirklich resistent gegen abschleudern, soll heißen es haftet nicht richtig an der kette.

find das nich so optimal


----------



## wilson (16. Oktober 2007)

maggo.h schrieb:


> motoröl is nich wirklich resistent gegen abschleudern, soll heißen es haftet nicht richtig an der kette.



Dafür dann aber am Rahmen...  :kotz:


----------



## John Rico (16. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal was zum 105er Kettenfluid:

Nach etwas stöbern auf der Home page von Innotech bin ich auf ein Produkt gestoßen, dass "Synthetische Innenlagerschmierung 105" heißt. Da bei Innotech die Nummer das Produkt angibt, kam mir das etwas komisch vor.
Hab daraufhin einfach mal da angerufen und nach dem Unterschied gefragt.
Antwort: Ist das Gleiche, im Falle vom Kettenfluid nur in einer für den Endverbraucher ansprechenderen und kleineren (200 statt 500 mL) Verpackung!

Wer das Zeug benutzt, sollte also mal im Baumarkt o.ä. Ausschau halten, ob er dort die SIS findet.
Ist ja vielleicht deutlich billiger als das "Spezialprodukt für Biker".
Ähnlich wie die Schmierstoffe, die kommen häufig auch nur in ne kleine Tube mit einem "Spezial-Supadupa-Hochleistung-Lagerfett speziell für Bikes entwickelt" drauf und kosten dann das x-fache des normalen Preises.

Ich werd's auf jeden Fall die nächsten Tage mal tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sladi (16. Oktober 2007)

Jop, hier kostet der halbe Liter in der Dose 11,8â¬: link
Gibts auch im 200l  FaÃ.  


edit: 
200ml High Tech Kettenfluid 105 kostet 9,2â¬.


----------



## Butch (16. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ja wirklich interessant  ! Dann kann man sich beim nächsten Kauf einiges sparen.

mfg
Butch


----------



## Winky (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Butch, danke noch mal, Lieferung hat prima geklappt,
hoffe bei dir auch.

Gruß Winky


----------



## Butch (16. Oktober 2007)

Danke Winky,

alles bestens.

mfg
Butch


----------



## Mu Lei (16. Oktober 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Dafür dann aber am Rahmen...  :kotz:



An meinem Rahmen klebt da nichts.Wenn Du aber einen Liter drüber kippst, kann es schon kleben.

Habe auch noch nichts in Richtung Abschleudern bemerkt. 

Aber wenn Ihr meint, dass es für MTB nicht so das richtige mittelchen ist, werde ich mir mal das Innotech-Zeugs in der Großpackung bestellen. 

Das MTB ist ja doch anderen Belastungen ausgesetzt als das Tourenrad.

Irgendwelches Kettenwachs fange ich jedenfalls nicht mehr an, dass hat mir einmal ausgereicht.


----------



## Mu Lei (29. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem man auch mir nach Rückfrage bei Innotech bestätigt hat, dass die "Synth. Innenlagerschmierung 105" identisch zum Kettenfluid ist, habe ich mir bei Gs-Insustries die Innenlagerschmierung bestellt.

Als Testobjekt musste erst einmal mein Tourenrad herhalten. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass das Produkt sehr dünnflüssig ist und leicht abtropft. Dabei löst es aber jede Menge Dreck.

Leider habe ich bisher keine Anwendungsempfehlungen gefunden.

Wie wendet Ihr das Produkt an - einfach einsprühen oder mit einem Lappen? Wie oft schmiert Ihr nach? Reinigt Ihr die Kette vorher? Sind evtl. Einwirkzeiten zu beachten?


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

also ich habe meine ketten vor dem ersten sprühen mit dem kettenfluid105 erst einmal gründlich sauber gemacht und vom groben dreck befreit. danach mache ich die kette NUR NOCH mit dem kettenfluid sauber. es ist richtig, dass das zeug sehr dünnflüssig ist und es muss auch öfters mal nachgeschmiert werden, aber es bleibt meiner meinung nach sehr wenig dreck dran. auch die schaltröllchen hinten bleiben sehr sauber. ich denke für trekkingräder wenn man viele km an einem stück abreissen will ist es glaube ich nicht so ideal. vielleicht irre ich mich auch. ich habe so jetzt erst mal mein schmiermittel gefunden und wenn es aufgebraucht ist werd eich mir auch die "günstigere" variante davon nachbestellen, die ja scheinbar identisch ist  

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## avant (30. Oktober 2007)

... also ich sehe das aehnlich - die Kette wird erst einmal grundgereinigt (nach 3-4x schmieren ist auch das alte Schmiermittel weitestgehend entfernt) und danach nur noch nach Bedarf auftragen. Bei trockenem Wetter kann das auch vor bis zu jeder fuenten Fahrt sein (bei Schmuddelwetter auch mal vor jeder Fahrt ... ).
Bei fluessiger Loesung wuerde ich einen Auftrag mit einem saugfaehigen Borstenpinsel vorziehen - anfangs etwas mehr und nach der Beseitigung des alten Schmiermittels in sparsamerer Dosierung.

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## fissenid (30. Oktober 2007)

anbei Anwendungshinweise.....
 (Datei zu groß!)



Mu Lei schrieb:


> Nachdem man auch mir nach Rückfrage bei Innotech bestätigt hat, dass die "Synth. Innenlagerschmierung 105" identisch zum Kettenfluid ist, habe ich mir bei Gs-Insustries die Innenlagerschmierung bestellt.
> 
> Als Testobjekt musste erst einmal mein Tourenrad herhalten. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass das Produkt sehr dünnflüssig ist und leicht abtropft. Dabei löst es aber jede Menge Dreck.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

wo


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2007)

Liest man sich mal kreuz und quer durch die Foren und das Internet was Kettenpflege betrifft geht das da zu wie auf einem orientalischen Basar. Angefangen von fundierten Antworten und Angaben, über Halbwissen und Voodoo bis hin zu Vergleichen der Eigenschaften von Siliconöl mit Sanitärsilicon ist da alles vorhanden.

Nach Einschalten der grauen Zellen reduziert sich dieses Thema jedoch auf nur wenige und mit ein wenig Nachdenken für jedermann nachvollziehbare Erkenntnisse die sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen und Materialkenntnissen decken.

Gleichwohl ist das Thema Kette und Schmierung sehr komplex, insbesondere von Anwendungsformen und individuellem Fahrverhalten abhängig und beileibe nicht jeder der es anders macht ist deshalb dumm oder macht einen Fehler. Daher beschränke ich mich hier auf das wesentliche und auf allgemeingültige Fakten. Was der Anwender daraus macht, möge ihm überlassen sein. Fassen wir einmal zusammen:

Der Verschleiß einer Kette ist im wesentlichen nicht durch Mangel- oder schlechte Schmierung begründet sondern im sich ansammelnden Schmutz der sich zwischen Bolzen, Rollen und Laschen befindet, bzw. dort hinein penetriert und dort sein zerstörerisches Werk verrichtet indem er alles abschmirgelt was ihm in die Quere kommt. Zusammen mit Öl, das als hervorragendes Haftmittel funktioniert und vielleicht noch Feuchtigkeit ergibt das eine super Schleifpaste.
Fazit: Der Dreck muss raus und möglichst nicht mehr rein. Was also können wir tun?

*Kette reinigen*

Deren Möglichkeiten gibt es mehrere: Kaltreiniger, Citrus- oder Orangenreiniger, das hier schon angesprochene 105er Kettenfluid, Motorreiniger, weitere Lösungsmittel wie Benzin, Diesel, Verdünnung usw. Die m. E einfachste, unschädlichste und wirksamste Methode ist die folgende, wobei die Kette am Radl verbleibt :

*Kaltreiniger*

Deren Sorte gibt es zwei: Wasserlöslicher, ergibt mit Wasser eine weiße Emulsion und lässt sich Rückstandsfrei entfernen und nicht wasserlöslicher, der zwar den Schmutz löst aber einen öligen Film hinterlässt. Beide Mittel sind verwendbar aber nur an der Tanke wenn mit dem Hochdruckreiniger der gelöste Schmutz auch aus den Kettegliedern geblasen wird, sonst kann man sich die Mühe sparen. Und das grundsätzlich. Mit Pinsel und Lappen bekommt man den Schmirgel nicht aus den Gliedern. Oberflächlich vielleicht schon, aber nicht porentief. Wir einigen uns daher, und auch aus anderen Gründen, s. u. auf den Besuch der Tanke.

Das gleiche gilt für die Reiniger auf Citrus- oder Orangenbasis. Versucht man den Hochdruckeffekt  mit den Reinigern aus der Sprühdose zu erreichen, wird das ein teures Vergnügen.

Also: An die Tanke wegen der Umwelt. Die haben dort die notwendigen Fettabscheider und das dazugehörige Bier. Dann Kette einpinseln oder sprühen und den Schmutz lösen. Dann abdampfen. Sauberkeit prüfen und eventuell Vorgang wiederholen.  Antrieb dabei rückwärts drehen bis nix mehr in den Kettengliedern ist. Beim Abdampfen möglichst nicht auf die Lager halten. Wenns doch passiert. Lager trocknen.    

Irgendwo hat mal einer geschrieben man solle mit einem Hochdruckreiniger und Wasser nicht einmal in die Nähe eines Fahrrades kommen. Ob der nur in der Wohnung Rad fährt? Und was macht der bei Regen und Schnee? Ich jedenfalls fahre. 
Meines Erachtens stirbt weder eine Kette noch eine Schaltung noch ein Fahrrad wenn es nass wird, das alles stirbt nur dann, wenn es nicht wieder trocken wird. 

Daher nach dem Abdampfen alles trocken reiben. Wer die Möglichkeit hat mit Druckluft zu trocknen, besonders Kette und Schaltung, der möge dies tun, ansonsten das Rad eine Weile in die Sonne legen und ein Bierchen trinken oder Kette und Schaltung mit einem Heißluftföhn trocknen. Aber sachte, nicht zu heiß werden lassen, handwarm reicht vollkommen. Es kommt nicht auf die Wärme an, sondern auf die Luftmenge. Wie beim Wäschetrocknen, die trocknet auch viel schneller wenn der Wind weht. (Hängt mit dem Wärmeübergangswert Alpha zusammen). Wer keinen Föhn oder die Möglichkeit oder die Zeit hat und nach Hause muss, der kann auch gutes Siliconöl nehmen und die Kette leicht einsprühen. Das Silikon verdrängt die Feuchtigkeit und wenns nur ein paar km nach Hause sind ist das kein Problem. Dann aber alles gut trocknen. 

*Kette und Schaltung schmieren.*

Ist alles sauber und trocken kommen jetzt die Mineral- öl und fettfreien Schmierstoffe zur Anwendung: Die Trockenschmiermittel. Hier sind schon genug Namen gefallen wie 105 Kettenfluid, Bardahl BCS oder Interflon. Alle diese Mittel verwenden andere Schmierstoffe als Mineralöl, hinterlassen keinen klebrigen Ölfilm und halten so die Kette sauber. Das Eindringen von Schmutzpartikeln in die Problemzonen der Kette können sie zwar nicht verhindern, jedoch drastisch reduzieren eben weil kein Schmutz mehr haften bleibt. Dafür muss jetzt öfters mal nachgeschmiert werden, hat eben alles seinen Preis, und zwar nach dem Ritt und nicht davor, damit das Schmiermittel Zeit hat zu kriechen und das Lösemittel zu verdampfen. Dieser Kriechfähigkeit sollte besondere Beachtung geschenkt werden. Das beste Mittel nützt nix wenn es nicht in die erogenen Zonen der Kette kommt. Meist benutzt man Lösemittel um das Schmiermittel zu verdünnen und das Kriechvermögen zu erhöhen. Diese dampfen im Laufe der Zeit aus und hinterlassen einen möglichst druckstabilen Gleitfilm.

Metall- Kunststoffpaarungen wie sie an der Schaltung vorkommen, lassen sich außerdem gut mit Silikonöl schmieren. Aber Achtung: Manch billiges Öl aus dem Baumarkt oder von da wo es all die schönen Sachen gibt und deren Freunde, hinterlassen einen klebrigen Film, der genau das zunichte macht was wir wollen. Darum vorher testen und nicht den halben Liter für 99c kaufen und glauben das das was taugt. Alles hat seinen Preis. 

Für die Kette taugt Silicon weniger, der Film ist nicht stabil genug. Wenn man nix anderes hat geht das aber auch. Und nicht zu dickes nehmen, das kriecht nicht weit genug. Erwärmen des Öles oder der Kette um die Fließfähigkeit zu verbessern ist bei Silikon zwecklos, die Viskosität ändert sich, anders als bei Öl, kaum mit der Temperatur. Aber möglichst bald mit den richtigen Mitteln nachfetten. Reines Silikonöl ist übrigens auch ein gutes Gummipflegemittel. Es erhält die Elastizität.  

Das gleiche ist bei Wachsen zu beachten. Sie müssen kriechen und einen druckstabilen Film aufbauen können.

*Dosierung*

Ist wie beim Würzen: Man darf es nur ahnen, nicht schmecken. Also sparsam auftragen, möglichst da wo es gebraucht wird, Rollen, Nieten, Innenflanken. Was zuviel ist von der sauberen Kette abwischen. Beim späteren Nachschmieren nur einen Lappen *unter* die Kette halten und überflüssiges Material abwischen bzw. auffangen.


Noch ein Wort zum Putzlappen mit dem viele ihre Kette nach Gebrauch säubern. Irgendwie hab ich da was nicht begriffen. Zumindest kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Ich nehme also einen Putzlappen, lege den in meine Hand, umschließe damit die Kette und ziehe die Kette dann durch den ganzen Schmodder der sich bei dieser Prozedur im Lappen sammelt. Genausogut könnte ich meinen Bock in den Dreck schmeißen, in den knietiefen und dann die Kurbel drehen. Der Effekt ist der Gleiche. Der Dreck, der zum großen Teil außen draufsitzt und keinen Schaden anrichtet, weil eben außen, wird jetzt dank meines Putzlappens in die Gelenke einmasssiert.
Gratulation.   

Mehr, denke ich, kann man für seine Kette nicht tun. Wir müssen ja auch noch das Kosten-Nutzen Verhältnis betrachten. Und das hat den Schwerpunkt nun mal auf biken. 

Viel Spaß

Rudi


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2007)

habe mir eben das hier gekauft:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140153669231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## John Rico (30. Oktober 2007)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...
> Mehr, denke ich, kann man für seine Kette nicht tun.



Mal ne Frage: Wie lange hält eine so "gepflegte" Kette bei dir?

Jeder kann so schmieren, wie er will, aber sich hier frisch anzumelden, dann so einen Roman zu schreiben und durchblicken zu lassen, dass alle, die es anders machen, keine Ahnung haben ...  
Muss ich da wirklich was zu sagen?

Wenn du die Weisheit so mit Löffeln gefressen hast, dann erklär mir mal, warum viele noch nie einen Kettenreiniger in der Hand hatten und trotzdem ihre Kette einige tausend Kilometer nutzen?

Aber mach was du denkst, ich zieh weiter meine Kette durch nen Lappen und mach sie mir damit kaputt ...


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

lieber john,

bitte verzeih mir meine wortwahl, aber ich finde deine kritik hier unangemessen. rudi hat sich mühe gegeben uns hier sehr detailliert eine sinnvolle vorgehensweise der kettenpflege zu beschreiben und du sagst ihm vor er habe die "weisheit mit löffeln gefressen". er hat doch hier niemanden angegriffen. ich finde man sollte nicht einfach so behaupten er habe die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen. jeder macht es eben so wie er meint es wäre am besten für denjenigen und dafür ist ein forum da um sich auszutauschen. also bitte nicht immer gleich so druff auf die anderen  

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2007)

@ John Rico

Warum so sauer. Ich habe eingangs geschrieben:

Gleichwohl ist das Thema Kette und Schmierung sehr komplex, insbesondere von Anwendungsformen und individuellem Fahrverhalten abhängig und beileibe nicht jeder der es anders macht ist deshalb dumm oder macht einen Fehler. Daher beschränke ich mich hier auf das wesentliche und auf allgemeingültige Fakten. Was der Anwender daraus macht, möge ihm überlassen sein.

Es kann doch jeder machen was er will. Und wenn einer an seiner Kette nix macht, auch in Ordnung. Er muss dann doch mit dieser Entscheidung leben. Und du kannst ruhig weiter den Schmutz in deine Kette schmieren. Es ist deine Entscheidung und deine Kette. Ich mache es aus den bekannten Gründen nicht. Ich greife aber auch dich nicht an, nur weil du es trotzdem tust.

Außerdem habe ich mich nicht angemeldet um diesen Artikel zu schreiben. Ich bin eher zufällig auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Hatte in der Abteilung Beleuchtung zu tun. Was aber spräche denn dagegen wenn ich es getan hätte? Nix, oder? Über die Länge diskutiere ich jetzt nicht. Das kann ja nun wirklich nicht Gegenstand einer Antwort sein.

Zumindest aber nachdenken sollte man über das was man tut. Falsche Dinge werden nicht richtig, nur weil ich sie ständig wiederhole oder das immer schon so gemacht habe.

Eine Kette garnicht zu behandeln ist nicht der schlechteste Weg. Zumindest was den Schmutz betrifft. Aufgrund des außen fehlenden Ölfilmes ist der Schmutzansatz hierbei deutlich geringer.

Und was meine Ketten betrifft, wer will denn sagen ob sie länger halten als andere oder umgekehrt. Das ist alles relativ und von so vielen Faktoren abhängig dass jede Aussage darüber verkehrt wäre. Man kann nur hingehen und den Einfluss verschleißfördernder Umstände minimieren, auch wenn man dadurch eine schlechtere Schmierung bekommt als mit Öl. Das aber ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser als mit Schleifpaste zu fahren.


----------



## Mu Lei (30. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn Ihr mich vielleicht für dumm haltet, noch eine Frage.

Wie bringt hier ein Schmiermittel zum Sprühen (z.b. das 105er) auf? 

Sprüht hier die Ketten im Bereich der Kassette ein und dreht ihr dabei die Kurbel?

Sprüht Ihr die Kette "stehend" ein?

Ich frage nur, weil ich mit dem Sprühergebnis nicht sonderlich gefällt und auch oft andere Teile als die Kette eingesprüht sind. Ich habe mit Sprühmitteln bisher wenig Erfahrungen, weil ich bisher am Tourenrad immer die Kette durch einen Lappen mit Öl laufen lassen habe.

Die Frage zielt also in Richtung vernüftige Sprühtechnik.


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

also ich mache das so:

ich schalte auf kette rechts. dann nehme ich ein sauberes tuch und sprühe vom schaltwerk aus richtung kurbel. dabei führe ich das tuch mit der linken hand und mit der rechten die 105er dose und sprühe bis zur kurbel. da relativ viel aus der dose kommt mache ich das auch sehr schnell. dann drehe ich die kurbel bis zum nächsten kettenstück wo noch nichts drauf ist. muss man sich mit dem auge merken. das wiederhole ich dann ca. 5 mal, da ja dann die kette ein mal durch ist. anschließend wird noch das überschüssige öl abgewischt. ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich zwar kein sauberes küchentuch dafür nehme aber immen denselben lappen. die 3 dreckkrümel, die drin sind machen den kohl nicht fett. ich schmiere meine kette ja immer erst wenn sie sauber ist. ist mir halt lieber als nach dem bike putzen ein berg verbrauchter küchenrolle vor mir zu haben  

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## uphillking (30. Oktober 2007)

Mann, Mann. Macht ihr nen Wind um die scheizz Kettenpflege !
Eine Shimano XT Kette kostet 12 Euro !
Man könnte meinen eure Ketten wären vergoldet !

SO sieht aktuell meine Kette aus (und das bleicht auch noch ne Weile):


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

das habe ich mir letztens auch gedacht  

aaaaber mit dreckskette mache ich mir auch die teure kassette und ritzel vorne kaputt  

und saubere kette hat mein liebes radl verdient


----------



## uphillking (30. Oktober 2007)

Watt nützt mir ne saubere Kette wenn der Rest vom Radl so aussieht ?:


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

schäm dich


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Mu Lei
@ KingCAZAL

Genau so.

Oder einen Hiwi besorgen der die Kurbel dreht. Dann kannst du mit einem unter die Kette gehaltenem Lappen die Kette im Bereich des Lappens in einem einsprühen und der unvermeidliche Überschuß landet in selbigen.

Küchentücher sind eh nicht der Hit. Die reißen meistens und dann hängen die Fasern in der Kette.


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

so muss das bike aussehen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2007)

@KingCAZAL

Warst du damit in der Fahrradwaschanlage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Mann, Mann. Macht ihr nen Wind um die scheizz Kettenpflege !
> Eine Shimano XT Kette kostet 12 Euro !
> Man könnte meinen eure Ketten wären vergoldet !
> 
> SO sieht aktuell meine Kette aus (und das bleicht auch noch ne Weile):


:kotz:


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> @KingCAZAL
> 
> Warst du damit in der Fahrradwaschanlage?



nö. ist das bike von uphillking als es scheinbar nigelnagelneu aus der verpackung kam  

wollte ihn damit was ärgern, aber vermutlich beisse ich da auf granit 

aber abgesehen davon sehen meine räder nach einem ausritt wieder tip top aus. solange der matsch noch nass ist lässt er sich leicht mit einem gartenschlauch abspülen. der rest wird dann schnell in der werkstatt gemacht. ist halt noch ein 3/4h mehr arbeit aber ich hänge dann zufrieden das bike wieder in den fuhrpark 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## uphillking (30. Oktober 2007)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> nö. ist das bike von uphillking als es scheinbar nigelnagelneu aus der verpackung kam
> 
> wollte ihn damit was ärgern, aber vermutlich beisse ich da auf granit
> 
> ...



Jo, Granit und Kruppstahl !

So sah mein Liteville aus unmittelbar nachdem ich es aufgebaut hatte. 
Nur die Reifen hatten schon mal Erdkontakt ;-)
Ich vermute dass es nie wieder so dastehen wird :-(

Lieber Fahren als Putzen.

Im übrigen wird meine Kette nach jeder 2ten Ausfahrt geölt. Auch wenn sie nicht so aussieht: sie läuft toll!
Wichtig ist doch wie die Innenseiten/Röllchen aussehen. Denn nur die haben Kontakt mit Kettenblätter/Ritzel.
Die Aussenlaschen sind unwichtig.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2007)

@ uphillking

Es ist nicht nur die Kette, die mag das billigste Teil sein und ist relativ einfach zu ersetzen, es sind auch Kassette und Kettenblätter die mit in die Rechnung einfließen, und da sieht die Rechnung schon anders aus. Und die paar Minuten und einmal im Monat oder Vierteljahr ein vergnüglicher Stop an der Tanke ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## uphillking (30. Oktober 2007)

An meinem Stumpjumper, was ich kürzlich verkauft habe, bin ich mit identischer "Pflege" 15000km mit einer(!) Kette/Kassette/Kettenblätter gefahren.

Nach jetzt über 15 Jahren Mountainbiken weiß ich schon Bescheid ;-)


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2007)

Da kannste nich meckern.


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. Oktober 2007)

mensch upillking......... jetzt holste dir so ein leichtes fully und hast 782g öl an der kette hängen *hihihihihi*

die 15.000km waren aber auf der rolle oder?


----------



## John Rico (31. Oktober 2007)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> @ John Rico
> 
> Warum so sauer. Ich habe eingangs geschrieben:
> 
> Gleichwohl ist das Thema Kette und Schmierung sehr komplex, insbesondere von Anwendungsformen und individuellem Fahrverhalten abhängig und beileibe nicht jeder der es anders macht ist deshalb dumm oder macht einen Fehler.


Meine Antwort klang vielleicht böser als sie gemeint war.
Allerdings stellst du deine Methode hier meiner Meinung nach schon als *die* Methode dar und bezeichnest andere als schlecht, und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



> Daher beschränke ich mich hier auf das wesentliche und auf allgemeingültige Fakten. Was der Anwender daraus macht, möge ihm überlassen sein.


Hier geht's schon los.
Deine Ansichten sind also allgemeingültige Fakten?



> Und du kannst ruhig weiter den Schmutz in deine Kette schmieren. Es ist deine Entscheidung und deine Kette.


Ist meine Kette, stimmt.
Aber auch hier ist dein Standpunkt der richtige und alles andere falsch. Es gibt sehr viele Biker, die deine Methode für so ziemlich das schlimmste halten, was man einer Kette antun kann, da du gerade mit Hochdruckreiniger & co das Fett aus den Lagern wie auch den Kettenzwischen- und Innenräumen heraus und Wasser hereinspülst und dieses Wasser bekommt man (nach Ansicht vieler) dort nur sehr schwer oder gar nicht wieder heraus. Schließlich trägst du dein Schmiermittel ja nicht per Hochdruck auf, oder?



> Zumindest aber nachdenken sollte man über das was man tut. Falsche Dinge werden nicht richtig, nur weil ich sie ständig wiederhole oder das immer schon so gemacht habe.


Und vielleicht solltest du mal drüber nachdenken, ob deine Methode wirklich so toll bzw. (etwas überspitzt) die einzig wahre ist. Der zweite Satz gilt auch für dich.



> Und was meine Ketten betrifft, wer will denn sagen ob sie länger halten als andere oder umgekehrt. Das ist alles relativ und von so vielen Faktoren abhängig dass jede Aussage darüber verkehrt wäre.


Warum nennst du nicht einfach deine Laufleistung? Dann hat man zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt, wie lange eine so behandelte Kette gefahren werden kann. Oder hast du Angst, dass dabei rauskommt, dass der Verschleiß bei deiner Methode im Vergleich zu anderen zu hoch abschneidet?


Ich könnte jetzt deinen ganzen How-to-Beitrag kommentieren, beschränke mich aber auf ein paar Stellen:



> Nach Einschalten der grauen Zellen reduziert sich dieses Thema jedoch auf nur wenige und mit ein wenig Nachdenken für jedermann nachvollziehbare Erkenntnisse die sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen und Materialkenntnissen decken.


Also haben alle, die bei der Kettenpflege anders verfahren, ihre grauen Zellen nicht benutzt?



> Zusammen mit Öl, das als hervorragendes Haftmittel funktioniert und vielleicht noch Feuchtigkeit ergibt das eine super Schleifpaste.


Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass du genau diese Feuchtigkeit und ggf. Restschmutz mit deinem Hochdruckstrahler schön in die Kettenzwischenräumen prügelst?



> Irgendwo hat mal einer geschrieben man solle mit einem Hochdruckreiniger und Wasser nicht einmal in die Nähe eines Fahrrades kommen. Ob der nur in der Wohnung Rad fährt? Und was macht der bei Regen und Schnee? Ich jedenfalls fahre.
> Meines Erachtens stirbt weder eine Kette noch eine Schaltung noch ein Fahrrad wenn es nass wird, das alles stirbt nur dann, wenn es nicht wieder trocken wird.


Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob Wasser durch Regen etc. an die Kette kommt oder mit sehr hohem Druck in die Zwischräumen gepresst wird. Eine Kette hat im Prinzip auch Lager, und du würdest bei einem gedichteten Kugellagel, das rauh läuft, ja auch nicht mit Entfetter und Hochdruck rangehen, und dann funkt's wieder, oder? Ein gedichtetes Kugellager, in das einmal Feuchtigkeit gelangt, ist hinüber. Schon mal überlegt, ob das bei der Kette ähnlich sein könnte?



> ... Genausogut könnte ich meinen Bock in den Dreck schmeißen, in den knietiefen und dann die Kurbel drehen. Der Effekt ist der Gleiche. Der Dreck, der zum großen Teil außen draufsitzt und keinen Schaden anrichtet, weil eben außen, wird jetzt dank meines Putzlappens in die Gelenke einmasssiert.
> Gratulation.


Sorry, aber das heißt für mich sinngemäß: "Wer so seine Kette bearbeitet, ist einfach zu blöd"

Es ist denke ich klar, dass wir beim Thema Ketten-/Schaltungspflege völlig unterschiedliche Meinungen haben.
Du kannst das gerne so machen, und wenn du eine Srt Tutorial (d)einer Kettenpflege postest, ist das OK.
Aber ich finde schon, dass du an vielen Stellen (vielleicht unbewußt/-gewollt) durchblicken lässt, dass einige andere (gängige) Methoden schlecht bzw. falsch sind, siehe meine Zitate oben.

Deine Methode ist sicher *eine* Methode, eine Kette zu pflegen, aber sicher nicht *die* Methode.
Und mir waren deine häufigen "Weisheiten" und Seitenhiebe einfach etwas viel.
Persönlich angreifen wollte ich dich aber nicht, sorry wenn's so rübergekommen ist. 

Jetzt aber genug OT, schließlich geht es hier eigentlich um Pflegemittel und nicht um Pflegemethoden.  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## avant (31. Oktober 2007)

... ich denke ebenfalls, dass es muessig ist ueber *die Methode* oder *das Schmiermittel* schlechthin zu diskutieren - hier wuerden lediglich konkrete, vergleichbare Verschleisstests zu einem Ergebnis fuehren. In Ermangelung an indentischen Randparametern halte ich es fuer angebrachter  ueber die Methoden und Mittelchen zu *diskutieren* anstatt seine Methode/Mittelchen als das einzig Wahre darzustellen. Und da kann jeder nur *seine* Methode vorstellen und ggf. durch die Diskussion verbessern.
Prinzipiell hat Rudirabe nicht ganz unrecht und die Gedanken sind mir auch schon gekommen, dass wir hier durch die Verteilung des Schmutzes eine "Schleifpaste" erzeugen, die der Lebensdauer der Kette nicht gerade zutraeglich ist.
Das war es auch, was mir gerade an dem 105'er Aerosol so gefallen hat, der Schmutz wird auch aus der Kette "gepustet" (klar - man darf hier nicht zuviel erwarten) bzw durch das Loesungsmittel herausgeloest. Bei mir wird in zwei Durchgaengen gereinigt - von oben und von unten mit einem daruntergehaltenen Putzlappen. Man kann sehr schoen sehen, wie der grobe Schmutz bereits beim Aufbringen herausgeloest wird - beim zweiten Durchgang und einem anschliessenden mehrmaligen Durchlauf der Kette (in S-Form zwischen zwei Fingern) zeigt sich sehr schoen der herausgeloeste Restschmutz, der nun mit einem saugfaehigen Tuch abgenommen werden kann - von einem Einmassieren des Schmutzes kann keine Rede sein. Eine 100% Entfernung des Schmutzes erwarte ich nicht und halte ich auch fuer unrealistisch. Vielleicht kann die Kombination mit einer anderen Methode eine weitere Verbesserung bringen.

Auch die Hochdruckmethode hat sicherlich klare Vorteile, aber wie schon John geschrieben hat - es drueckt den Schmutz in Bereiche, in die er ohne die Hochdruckbehandlung nicht gekommen waere. (was noch zu beweisen waere   ) 
Ein 100%iges "Ausblasen" des Schmutzes kann ich mir auch mit der Hochdruckmethode nicht vorstellen.
Problematisch sehe ich zumindest fuer mich, dass ich das Ende einer Tour generell an der Tanke verbringen muesste, das mir schon mal zuwider ist und zumindest fuer mich zu aufwaendig (und auch nicht gerade billig).
Ferner benoetigt man ohnehin wieder ein Schmiermittel, um auf die Kette den noetigen Schmierfilm aufzutragen.

Aber: Ich koennte mir eine Kombination der Methoden sehr gut vorstellen. Ev.  eine Reinigung mit der Wasser+ Ausblasen mit Druckluft ? Wie konkret - das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar 


Jo - keep the ball rolling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mu Lei (31. Oktober 2007)

Da habe ich ja eine Diskussion losgetreten, alle Achtung.

Jeder hat halt so seine Methode.

Mit geht es eigentlich nur im eine Schmierung zwecks Verschleißschutz. Die Kette ist dabei das kleinste Übel. Mehr als 2000km Laufleistung erwarte ich nicht wirklich. Aber die Kassette, die Kurbel und ggf. das Schaltwerk gehen richtig ins Geld. Dafür lohnt es sich schon, die Kette zu pflegen.

Gleiches gilt aus meiner Sicht auch für Gabel, Dämpfer und ggf. die Bremsanlage.

Ansonsten mache ich keinen großen Aufwand im Sinne einer Intensivwäsche oder so. Das geht nur nach Bedarf, d.h. wenn absolut notwendig. Dreck am Bike ist ja nicht schädlich. ;-) Ich bin absolut froh, wenn ich die Zeit zum biken finde. Ich will dann nicht noch ewig mit Putzen zubringen.


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe viele ketten und öle durchprobiert. Die besten erfahrungen hab ich mit der Rohloff SLT99 und mit Oil of Rohloff gemacht. Kette wenn sie schmutzig ist mit nem Kettenreinigungsgerät trocken reinigen, abwischen, Öl drauf, kurbeln, wieder abwischen und dann fahren. Geht in zwei Minuten, die Schmierung hält locker 100-150km, keine probleme bei Sand oder Schlamm und Regen. Ich werde nix anderes mehr fahren.
An Ölen hab ich alles von Finish Line und White Lightning Brunox usw. durch. Bei den Ketten hatte ich Shimano LX Xt Xtr, Sram Hollowpin, Sachs Quarz, KMC X9 Gold. Die Rohloff hielt deutlich länger als alles andere.


----------



## KingCAZAL (1. November 2007)

wichtig ist nur eins. wir sind alle biker und haben alle den gleichen virus in uns. den gemeinen bikus mtbelus vulgaris. ob eine kette jetzt 2km oder 3476762 km hält ist prinzipiell scheiss egal hauptsache wir sind hier alle eine familie


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. November 2007)

@ John Rico
@ avant
@ KingCAZAL
@ alle Anderen


Bitte ein letztes Mal zum Nachdenken. Danach erkläre ich die Bruderfehde zwischen Sven und mir als beendet.  
Das ist jetzt wirklich völlig wertfrei gemeint und geht nur um die Sache. Trotzdem: Bitte nachdenken. 

Erst einmal muss ich mich schämen, ich habe keinen Km Messer am Rad. Noch nie gehabt. Ich kann deshalb nicht sagen wie lange eine Kette Km mäßig bei mir hält. Wenn ich alle meine Räder zusammenzähle (9) und die gefahrenen Strecken hochrechne, komme ich auf Km Leistungen zwischen 2000-6000 Km pro Rad. Eine Kette habe ich nie gewechselt. Entweder wurden die Räder vorher verkauft oder geklaut. Gefahren bin ich praktisch ausschließlich auf Straße, fast nur trocken und nur zum Spaß. Manchmal viel, manchmal Jahre überhaupt nicht, Kettenpflege vielleicht einmal im Jahr.

1957 mit 7 bekam ich mein erstes Rad. Wie man Rad und Kette pflegt zeigte mir damals Romanowski, ein Handwerker der bei uns Haus und Hof in Ordnung hielt. Der hatte zwar nur ein Auge dafür aber echt Ahnung. Er kochte schmutzige Ketten in Petroleum aus, trocknete sie mit einem Lappen, legte sie auf eine alte Kochplatte, erwärmte sie und ließ das Petroleum verdampfen. Dann tat er sie in eine alte Keksdoe mit Öl, stellte die ebenfalls auf die Herdplatte und ließ die Kette für ein paar Stunden im warmen Öl. Am nächsten Tag abwischen, montieren und fertig. 

Das habe ich ein ganze Weile auch so gemacht, bis ich für die Kumpels begonnen habe Automotoren instand zu setzen. Da kam mir die Idee mit dem Kaltreiniger und Wasser. Ich mache das also schon seit vielleicht 30 Jahren so.

Was ist an einer Fahrradkette so geheimnisvolles, dass es nicht erlaubt sein sollte den Schmutz entweder mit Lösungsmittel oder Wasser und Kaltreiniger zu entfernen. Und was ist weiterhin so geheimnisvoll daran, dass es nicht möglich sein sollte die Kette wieder vollständig zu schmieren. Ich sehe bei den heute verwendeten hülsenlosen Ketten darin kein Problem. *Wichtig ist, dass der gelöste Schmutz herausgespült wird*. Und das geht mit einem fließendem Medium am Besten. Also nehme ich Kaltreiniger und Wasser. Kaltreiniger zum lösen und Wasser zum Spülen. *Weiterhin wichtig ist, dass das Spülmedium wieder herauskommt*. Egal ob Wasser oder Lösungsmittel. Darum nehme ich den Föhn oder Druckluft. Manchmal habe ich auch die Kette abgebaut und zum Trocknen auf die Herdplatte gelegt. Im Moment ist Föhn angesagt. Für die Druckluft müsste ich jedesmal den Nachbarn hintenrumheben. 

Jetzt ist die Kette fast wieder im Urzustand bis auf die Schmierung und die Tatsache, dass ich allen Dreck wohl nie herausbekomme. Dass mein heißgeliebter Hochdruckreiniger mehr Dreck herein drückt als raus glaube ich nicht, da meiner Meinung nach das nachströmende Wasser das verhindert. Man kann den Kaltreiniger aber auch mit dem Gartenschlauch abspülen. *Wichtig ist ebenfalls, dass das neue Schmiermittel wieder dahin kommt wo es gebraucht wird*. Ist alles trocken schmiere ich wieder mit Trockenschmiermittel. Trockenschmiermittel deshalb weil ich nicht mehr auf der Straße sondern hier im Schwarzwald seit einigen Jahren auf der Forstautobahn unterwegs bin. Wäre ich auf der Straße, würde ich wieder Öl nehmen. Normales synthetisches Motoröl, besseres Fließvermögen bei Kälte, mit dem Heißluftföhn und unter kurbeldrehen einarbeiten. Nicht mit dem Pinsel auftragen, sondern mit dem Öler auf Gelenke und Rollen. Das mit dem Pinsel hab ich auch gemacht wenn ich zu faul war. Das Öl sitzt dann aber auch da wo es nicht hingehört. 

Diese Grundreinigung habe ich diese Jahr zweimal gemacht. Km Leistung momentan 450-500km im Monat nach Karte. Fahrrad neu (20Jahre alt aber nie gefahren, umgebauter Crosser mit Stahlrahmen und Starrgabel, ca 11.5 Kg, 21Gang Biopace, Shimano 200GS. Schaltet wie ein Uhrwerk). Muss aber nochmal an die Tanke weil ich das letzte Mal kein Schmiermittel mehr hatte und Motoröl genommen habe. Die Kette ist total zu.

Ich habe inzwischen auch ein wenig gegoogelt und ein paar Links für euch.


http://www.velocenter.ch/tipps/1103_kettenpflege_050.pdf

Intro skippen und auf chain tech gehen
http://www.connexchain.com/

http://www.arur.de/index.php?id=kettenpflege-fahrrad

Der hier würde mich entweder blau und grün prügeln oder laut schreiend davonlaufen  
http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/kettenpflege.php

http://0x1a.de/rec/fahrrad/faq/technik/kettenpflege/index.html

http://arnowelzel.de/sheldonbrown/chains.html

Dass Rohloff nix gegen Dampfstrahler und Wasser hat, hab' ich eben erst entdeckt. Warum auch, wenn man's richtig macht. Nur beim Schmiermittel beibe ich bei meinem, auch wenn Rohloff besser ist. Nur der Vergleich mit dem Schmirgelpapier hinkt arg. Wasser wird beim Schmirgeln benutzt um die Schleifmaterialien sauber zu halten und den Abtrag zu erhöhen (Autolacke). Und mit Öl wird ebenfalls geschliffen um besonders glatte Oberflächen zu erhalten (Messer, Holz). Trotzdem hat Rohloff natürlich recht. 
http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/kettentrieb/index.html

Grüße

Rudi

@ Sven   (Das mit dem Lappen halte ich nach wie vor für keine gute Idee)

@ Ihr hab alle recht. Wir sind alle eine Familie und wollen biken, biken, biken...

Ich nehm' jetzt meinen Hund und gehe biken.


Edit: 
Noch ein Wort zu den Ölen. Die Anzugsdrehmomente können bei einem kräftigen Fahrer durchaus mal 1000Nm erreichen. Solchen Drücken muss das Öl standhalten ohne aus den Lagern gepresst zu werden. Trockenschmiermittel sind in dieser Hinsicht den guten Ölen deutlich unterlegen. Nicht nur deshalb muss öfters nachgeschmiert werden. Das weiß ich aber. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau Supadupa Schmierung gibt es nicht. Es kann immer nur ein Kompromiss sein, den jeder für sich selbst finden muss. Deshalb gibt es ja auch so viele Meinungen, die aber am Grundsätzlichen nichts ändern. In der Summe gesehen fahre ich m. M. nach mit Trockenschmiermitteln im Wald besser, als mit Ölen.


----------



## UliT (1. November 2007)

@Rudirabe: 
Du bist keine 1000km in deinen 50 Jahren im Jahr gefahren, vielleicht noch mit dem Hollandrad schön auf dem Radweg mit Mutti und stellst dich hier als DEN Kettengott dar. MTB ist doch bissl noch was Anderes.

MfG


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. November 2007)

@ UliT

Muss ich 10.000 Km im Jahr fahren um eine Idee von dem Material zu haben mit dem ich arbeite?

Im Umkehrschluß müssten alle Flugzeugbauer Piloten sein und Kettenbauer wie Shimano, Sedo, Rohloff usw. Hardcore Biker so wie Du, oder hab ich da was verpasst?

Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UliT (1. November 2007)

Ja!


MfG


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (1. November 2007)

Schon witzig solche Diskussionen - wenn man zuschaut.

Um mal etwas zu dem Hochdruckreiniger und dem originalen Fett in der Kette zu sagen - wenn man sich das so überlegt ist das schon richtig das der Hochdruckreiniger die Werksseitige Kettenschmierung auswäscht! Logisch oder?

*Aber!* 

1. welches schmiermittel soll den bitte ein "Kettenleben" lang halten? Dann müsste die Kette ja innen gedichtet sein und das ist sie doch überhaupt nicht, oder?! Des weiteren verbraucht sich der Schmierfilm ja auch selbst.

2. fast alle Schmiermittel die hier genannt wurden sind HOCH KRIECHFÄHIG. Das heisst im Klartext die kriechen auch dahin wo dieser omnimöse, werksseitige Schutzfim ist. Was wird dann wohl mit diesem passieren? Der löst sich mit der Zeit genauso auf bzw. wird verdrängt... Oder nimmt hier jemand an der neue Schmierfilm legt sich über den alten? Das vermischt sich doch genauso.

3. wenn man den Kärcher verwendet gehe ich genauso davon aus das der Dreck aus der Kette geblasen wird und nicht hinein. Wenn man nun die Kette ordentlich trocknet und dann ölt - kricht der Schmierfilm wie gesagt ja wieder überall hin. Wo soll dann das Problem liegen? Die wichtigsten zonen sind doch dann wieder mit Öl versorgt?! Davon abgesehen verdrängen alle diese Öle Wasser!

Mein Problem ist das ich mir diese Werksseitige Schmierung beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann! Mir geht nicht in den Kopf wie sowas ewig halten soll und was das für Schmierstoff sein soll.

Davon abgesehen - Motorradketten! - Da kärchern doch auch viele, vorallem bei den Enduros - da gehts doch auch?!

Ich habe noch keine Kette abgekärchert - verstehe aber aus meinen obigen Gedankengängen nicht warum es nicht gehen sollte!

Trockenschmiermittel hatte übrigens bei meiner Kette mit 300 km keinerlei Schmierwirkung!!! Mein Freund schwört bei seinem Mottorad drauf - bei meinem Fahrrad gings garnicht... Zur Zeit probiere ich Motorenöl - von der Schmierung her top - vom Dreck her muss ich mal schauen aber sieht wohl so aus als wäre es dafür sehr anfällig.

*Ich will jetzt nicht wieder anstacheln oder die Diskussion von neuem Lostretten - das waren nur mal paar Gedanken von mir zu dem Thema!*


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. November 2007)

@ Canyon-ESX6

Sicher kann der Hochdruckreiniger die werksseitige Schmierung auswaschen, wenn sie denn noch da ist. Genau wie jeder andere Reiniger auch und auch jedes andere Fett oder Öl was irgendwann die werksseitige Schmierung ersetzt. Ich würde auch gerne glauben, dass es eine lebenslange Schmierung gibt, wenn mir die einer zeigen könnte. Es gibt keine Dichtungen und Reservoire wo sich eine solche Schmierung über die Lebenszeit einer Kette halten könnte. Bei Motorradketten ist das anders, die sind entsprechend aufgebaut. In einem Link den ich angeführt habe, kann man sich den Aufbau einer Fahrradkette genau ansehen. Da gibt es keine Geheimnisse, sie ist nach allen Seiten hin offen. Was rein will kommt rein und was raus will auch raus.


@ UliT

Was "ja"? 

Hab ich was verpasst oder müssen alle Flugzeugbauer Piloten sein oder sprichst Du mir unter 10.000 Km im Jahr ab Ahnung von Maschinenbau zu haben. Sollte letzteres der Fall, geh' ich noch ein bisschen strampeln und melde mich, wenn ich die voll habe. Für den Pilotenschein reicht die Kohle nicht. Leider.  

Rudi


----------



## UliT (2. November 2007)

@Rudirabe

Es ist ja schön wenn du eine eigene Meinung hast, nur solltest du bedenken das es noch andere Forumteilnehmer gibt die eine andere Meinung vertreten. Deine Posts kommen mit Verlaub ziemlich oberlehrermäßig rüber.

JohnRico hat dir dazu im #115 schon etwas geschrieben. Deine Antwort zeigt, das du ziemlich eingebildet zu sein scheinst. In etwa: Mal alle nochmal nachdenken..... ich habe aber doch Recht!

MfG


----------



## seinup (2. November 2007)

So, ich hab jetzt ein weiteres Produkt für 1, 75 Euro vom Hagebaumarkt - Prophet Zweiradöl - hab jetzt damit so ziemlich alle Hersteller (wenn auch nicht jedes Produkt) durch und muss sagen, für die Kette macht es keinen Unterschied, das eine (Rohloff) zieht mehr Dreck, das andere (Hanseline) zieht weniger, aber im Endeffekt ist alles gleich schnell wieder unten und man muss nachschmieren, je nach Wetter und Staub bei uns im Feld. 

Kein Unterschied, das eine ist dicker, das andere dünner, das eine ergiebiger und teurer, das andere weniger ergiebig und billiger.......

Naja, alles in allem Glaubensfrage, zumindest glaube ich das


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. November 2007)

Heute morgen habe ich ein Gespräch mit der Technik der Firma Rohloff, Herrn Erben geführt. Er bestätigte mir, dass es bei den Fahrradketten der Fa. Rohloff keine lebenslangen Schmierungen gäbe. Dieser Begriff sei ihm nicht bekannt. Zur Reinigung einer Kette favorisiere er Spülmittel und Wasser, keine aggressiven Stoffe. Wichtig sei, dass alle Rückstände von Reinigungsmitteln und Wasser rückstandsfrei entfernt würden. Danach Kette wieder schmieren. Auf die Putzlappenmethode angesprochen, bestätigte er ebenfalls die Gefahr, dass hierbei weiterer Schmutz von außen in das Innere der Kette gelangen könnte. Auch von daher empfehle er das Spülen.

Ich habe dann auf weitere Anrufe bei Shimano und Wippermann verzichtet.

Dieses Forum lesen viele Menschen. Die meisten tun das nicht aus Langeweile, sondern weil sie Hilfe brauchen und erwarten. Mit Halbwissen und ich-habe-mal-gehört ist diesen Besuchern nicht gedient. Darum bat ich eingangs erst einmal nachzudenken, bevor man schreibt. Das war wohl ein Fehler. Die von mir aufgezeigten Methoden wurden als die Meinigen und deshalb einzig richtigen hingestellt und ich als Oberlehrer, selbsternannter Kettenguru, arrogant und eingebildet beschimpft. Ich werd's aber ganz sicher überleben.   

Alles Blödsinn. Weder sind es meine Methoden, noch bin ich arrogant und erst recht kein Kettenguru. Ganz bestimmt auch habe ich nicht die Physik erfunden, ich wende sie nur an und halte den Mund, wenn ich was nicht weiß. 

Sollte ich trotzdem nicht sauber gearbeitet haben und kann mir jemand schlüssig nachweisen warum die erwähnten Methoden nicht richtig sind und was ich geschrieben habe Mist ist, dann wäre ich der letzte der sich für seinen Unsinn nicht entschuldigen würde.

Dann habe ich noch ein wenig gegoogelt und den hier gefunden 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/brandt/index.html


Was die Schmiermittel angehen, neigen die Wald- und Geländefahrer wohl eher zu mineralölfreien Schmiermitteln und die Strassenfahrer zu mineralölhaltigen. (Nicht repräsentativer Querschnitt stichprobenartiger Statistik in verschiedenen Foren). Wobei alle möglichen Marken und Hersteller vertreten sind. Beachtet man die physikalischen Eigenschaften der verschiedenen Mittel, kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen und sich das Mittel heraussuchen, mit dem man am Besten klarkommt.

Rudi


----------



## MasterOfDesaste (6. November 2007)

Und noch ´ne Meinung (ich weiß nicht, ob´s schon einer geschrieben hat. Bei der Menge an Ketten-Threads les´ ich nicht alle).

1. Reinigen mit Hochdruck
2. Einsprühen mit WD-40 (Wasser verdrängen)
3. Trocknen lassen/abwischen
4. Einölen mit Kettensägenöl (haftet gut; schmiert gut und ist zudem noch biologisch abbaubar, ach ja und verglichen mit anderen Ölen sehr preiswert; Nachteil: Die Kette sieht durch das schwarze Öl nicht so schön aus.)
5. Trocknen lassen (sonst zieht das Kettensägenöl zuviel Dreck an)/abwischen

Mit Bürsten usw. krieg´ ich den Sand nicht mit vertretbarem Aufwand raus. Wenn´s knirscht ist noch Dreck drin. Nach dem Hochdruckreiniger knirscht nichts mehr.

Früher habe ich Ketten auch in Petroleum gebadet. Funktioniert auch gut, ist aber sehr aufwändig und entsorgen muss ich das Zeug auch noch.

Aber jeder wie er will...


----------



## Gosch (6. November 2007)

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich ein falsches Weltbild habe,aber ich würde nie mit solchen sprays wie WD40,brunox,... an meine Kette gehen!
Diese Sprays haben alle die Eigenschaft fett zu lösen und das will ich ja nicht!
(Kriecht das zeug "in" Kette ist es doch erstmal suboptimal .... denn ölt man die Kette mit richtigen öl, was auch irgendwann in die zwischenräuem kriecht, so wird dieses erstmal von den WD40,Brunox-Resten "angelöst"!)

Was mich auch bei diesen sprays stört: da sie so dünnflüssig sind, besitzen sie wenig "dämpfeigenschaften"! Denke das ist schon wichtig! Gerade wenn schmutz hinzu kommt!

ALso ist an meinen Gedanken was wahres drann oder nicht  
Bin halt keine Chemiker


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. November 2007)

@ MasterOfDesaster
@ Gosch

  Wichtig ist: die Lösungsmittel von Brunox, WD40 oder ähnlich und Wasser müssen wieder raus und Fett oder Öl muss wieder rein, wobei die Erstgenannten mehr der Reinigung als der Schmierung dienen. Verbleiben die Lösungsmittel der Stoffe in der Kette, geht die Schmierwirkung verloren. Werden schmutzige Ketten nachgeschmiert, kann dadurch noch mehr Schmutz in die Kette transportiert werden. Siehe auch weiter oben. Ganz wichtig: Trocknen!!

Rudi

Edit: Hatte das Wort "Lösungsmittel" vergessen. Brunox WD40 usw. schmieren, halten jedoch den hohen Lagerdrücken nicht besonders gut stand.


----------



## MasterOfDesaste (6. November 2007)

Gosch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich ein falsches Weltbild habe,aber ich würde nie mit solchen sprays wie WD40,brunox,... an meine Kette gehen!
> Diese Sprays haben alle die Eigenschaft fett zu lösen und das will ich ja nicht!
> (Kriecht das zeug "in" Kette ist es doch erstmal suboptimal .... denn ölt man die Kette mit richtigen öl, was auch irgendwann in die zwischenräuem kriecht, so wird dieses erstmal von den WD40,Brunox-Resten "angelöst"!)
> 
> ...



WD40 o.Ä. ist Öl. Es ist dünflüssig und kriecht daher gut und vor allem: Es verdrängt Wasser vom Metall, d.h. es verhindert Korrosion. Es schmiert auch gut, aber weil dünnflüssig nicht so lange. 

Deswegen reinige und "trockne" ich die Kette mit dünnflüssigem Öl. Abwischen und trocknen, um anschließend mit "zäherem" Öl dauerhafter zu schmieren. 

Bei gutem Wetter und wenig Dreck belasse ich es auch oftmals bei WD40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpace (6. November 2007)

Ich benutze FinishLine Teflon Zeugs...


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (6. November 2007)

Brunox bietet auch spezielles Kettenöl an - da ist nichts mit Entfetten.

Meine Gedanken zu dem Hochdruckreiniger habe ich ja auf der letzten Seite geschrieben. Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt warum es nicht gehen sollte. Ich habe mich noch nie um den Aufbau einer Kette informiert - aber da dort eh nichts gedichtet ist kann man auch den Kärcher drauf halten. Das wichtigste ist ja logischerweise das es wieder trocken gemacht wird - der Punkt ist verständlich.

Das dass mit der Original-Langzeitschmierung käse ist habe ich mir schon vorher gedacht. Es ist bei dem Aufbau garnicht machbar.

Den Zahnkranz - kann man da auch den Kärcher von hinten drauf halten bzw. direkt von oben? Oder ist das wegen der Nabe nicht möglich? Dürfte ja theoretisch problemlos gehen - nur seitlich natürlich nicht?! Ich kenne aber dort genausowenig den Aufbau.

Bisher ziehe ich genauso einen Lappen durch die einzelnen Ritzel, aber ohne Entfetter oder Spülmittel.


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. November 2007)

jetzt komme ich aus dem urlaub wieder und lese mal was aktuellem in diesem thread und ihr rabauken streitet ja immer noch *tststststs*

schluss jetzt 

verschleissteil

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2007)

Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> ... aber da dort eh nichts gedichtet ist kann man auch den Kärcher drauf halten. Das wichtigste ist ja logischerweise das es wieder trocken gemacht wird - der Punkt ist verständlich.



Richtig. Säubern kann ruhig mit Druck oder sonstigen Mitteln geschehen, es muß eben danach erstmal alles trocken sein, bevor man die Kette von Grund auf neu ölt. 
Wer immer noch glaubt, mit Hochdruck nach einer Schlammtour das Fett aus der Kette zu spülen, sollte sich mal den Spaß machen und ein SRam Kettenschloß montieren. Dann nach einer Regenfahrt das Ding mal öffen und über die blanken Bolzen staunen - da ist von Schmiermittel schon nix mehr zu sehen.



Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Das dass mit der Original-Langzeitschmierung käse ist habe ich mir schon vorher gedacht. Es ist bei dem Aufbau garnicht machbar.


Als "Langzeitschmierung" könnte man das eklige Pappzeug von Shimano betrachten, mit welchem manche ihrer Ketten versehen sind. Nachteile wurden hier schon beschrieben.
Ansonsten gibts Dauerschmierung nur bei O-Ring Ketten am Motorrad.



Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Den Zahnkranz - kann man da auch den Kärcher von hinten drauf halten bzw. direkt von oben? Oder ist das wegen der Nabe nicht möglich? Dürfte ja theoretisch problemlos gehen - nur seitlich natürlich nicht?! Ich kenne aber dort genausowenig den Aufbau.



Würde ich nicht machen, da die Dichtungen an der HR-Nabe zum Freilauf aufgrunde der Platzverhältnisse meist recht grazil sind. Mir sind früher schon einige XT-HR Naben verreckt, nur weil ich da mit normalem Schlauch drangegangen bin, aber OHNE den Strahl direkt auf die Kassette und Achse zu halten.



Canyon-ESX6 schrieb:


> Bisher ziehe ich genauso einen Lappen durch die einzelnen Ritzel, aber ohne Entfetter oder Spülmittel.


Ist die schonendste Methode für die HR-Lager.



Ich hab mir im Urlaub günstig ein paar "Edleschmierstoffe" (IceWax und FinishLine Wet) erstanden, die ich nun zur Abwechslung zum schnöden Motoröl mal ausprobiert habe:
Icewax läuft max 20km, auch bei trockenen Bedingungen. Danach fängts unangenehm an zu rasseln. Vorteil: Antrieb nach der Tour quasi genauso sauber wie vorher. Nachteil: wie schnell ist das Zeug erst bei nassen Bedingungen futsch? Da muß man die Flasche wohl schon mitnehmen und unterwegs nachschmieren?!
FinishLine Wet riecht erstmal lecker und lässt sich recht sparsm auftragen, so daß die Laschen nicht gleich von außen mit eingeölt werden (oder man wischt nochmal drüber). Hält den Antrieb genauso lange "ruhig" wie Motoröl, zieht aber viel weniger Dreck. Auch bei feuchten Bedingungen nach 50km kein Kettenrasseln.


----------



## Stefan3500 (6. November 2007)

Ich schmiere nur noch mit natürlichem Kettenöl  auf Planzenöbasis(Raps oder Sonnenblumenöl). Ist billig und hält fast so lange wie die teuren Kettensprays

Ausserdem find ich es eine Sauerei, wenn jeder Mineralöl im Wald Verschleudert. Basta


----------



## derTukan (7. November 2007)

Rischtisch!


----------



## Jehoover (2. Januar 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Ich schmiere nur noch mit natürlichem Kettenöl  auf Planzenöbasis(Raps oder Sonnenblumenöl). Ist billig und hält fast so lange wie die teuren Kettensprays
> 
> Ausserdem find ich es eine Sauerei, wenn jeder Mineralöl im Wald Verschleudert. Basta



Ist das dein Ernst?
Sonnenblumenöl auf der Kette???


----------



## Kayn (3. Januar 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Ausserdem find ich es eine Sauerei, wenn jeder Mineralöl im Wald Verschleudert. Basta



was meinste woher dieses mineralöl kommt?  genau natürlich aus dem erdreich.
es wurde von der natur mit viel zeit selbst erschaffen, also wieso nicht der natur wieder zurück geben was ihr gehört ?


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe schon die verschiedensten "Mittelchen" ausprobiert.
Im Moment verwende ich biologisch abbaubares Kettensägenöl.
5Euro der Liter in jedem Baumarkt, dürfte lange reichen. Ist aber nix zum posen.
Da rasselt nichts, und schalten lässt sie sich gut. Kleben hält sich in Grenzen.
Die Kette hielt bei mir mit jedem der Öle gleich lange. Nur regelmäßig ölen ist eben wichtig.
Nach jeder Schlammfahrt die Kette / Schaltröllchen vom groben Schmutz befreien und die Kette ölen.
Nur Motoren- oder SAE80 Getriebeöle fand ich nicht so gut, war irgendwie eine Sauerei.
Die teueren Edelprodukte bringen da auch nicht mehr praktischen Nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olorin (3. Januar 2008)

Kayn schrieb:


> was meinste woher dieses mineralöl kommt?  genau natürlich aus dem erdreich.
> es wurde von der natur mit viel zeit selbst erschaffen, also wieso nicht der natur wieder zurück geben was ihr gehört ?



ohoh...  
klar ist voll Natur... kannst sogar Kosmetik d'raus machen...


----------



## John Rico (3. Januar 2008)

Kayn schrieb:


> was meinste woher dieses mineralöl kommt?  genau natürlich aus dem erdreich.
> es wurde von der natur mit viel zeit selbst erschaffen, also wieso nicht der natur wieder zurück geben was ihr gehört ?



Und Tankerunglücke sind eigentlich sogar gut und von Greenpeace organisiert, um der Natur zurückzugeben, was ihr gehört ...


----------



## biologist (3. Januar 2008)

Kayn schrieb:


> was meinste woher dieses mineralöl kommt?  genau natürlich aus dem erdreich.
> es wurde von der natur mit viel zeit selbst erschaffen, also wieso nicht der natur wieder zurück geben was ihr gehört ?


Dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein  
OK außer dummes Kind vielleicht.


----------



## Mu Lei (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe die ersten Touren mit dem Innotech 105er (synth. Innenlagerschmierung) hinter mir. Ich bin damit zufrieden, allerdings wird es ab ca. 50km etwas lauter.

Werde mir bei nächster Gelegenheit mal Kettensägenöl zum Test holen.


----------



## Kayn (4. Januar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Und Tankerunglücke sind eigentlich sogar gut und von Greenpeace organisiert, um der Natur zurückzugeben, was ihr gehört ...



da kannste mal sehen in welchen verhältniss so ein paar kleine tropfen sauberes, gefiltertes mineralöl stehen im vergleich zu deinem beispiel.

und ich glaube kaum, dass die umwelt durch ein paar tropfen sauberes mineralöl geschädigt wird, im gegesatz zu umweltverschmutzenden kapitalisten die ohne rücksicht auf die natur nach immer mehr geld und macht streben...

---



biologist schrieb:


> OK, dummes Kind.



dein name sagt alles


----------



## seemawn (6. Januar 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> trockene Bedingungen: Motorenöl
> nasse Bedingungen: Kettenspray




ich les hier schon x mal motoröl. Nur son Gedanke: 1 Tropfen Motoröl macht so rund 10 m^3 Trinkwasser unbrauchbar. Grad wenns regnet, wird das Motorenöl von der Kette gewaschen und sickert ins Grundwasser.
Bremsenreiniger: Autsch! Macht die Kette unbrauchbar, weil die auf immer eingebrachte Schmierung vernichtet wird, die is durch kein noch so gutes "Lube" zu ersetzen. Am besten Teflon, oder wenns was gutes sein soll: Rohloff. Die wissen, wie mans macht.

ich hatte die posts von rudirabe noch nicht gelesen, als ich den post geschrieben hatte. Mir war immer postuliert worden, ne kette hätte ne langzeitschmierung... vllt trifft das ja nur bei shimano zu und bei rohloff nich... müsste man in erfahrung bringen. Naja, ich treib den aufwand mit bremsenreiniger/föhnen/... nich, obwohl das vielleicht das beste sein könnte, dauert mir zu lang. aber ich benutze meist trockenschmiermittel oder das rohloff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Januar 2008)

ich nehm nur noch kettensägenöl her. is bio. der 5 l kanister kostet auch nur 15 eur


----------



## Enrgy (6. Januar 2008)

seemawn schrieb:


> ...Nur son Gedanke: 1 Tropfen Motoröl macht so rund 10 m^3 Trinkwasser unbrauchbar......
> 
> 
> wenns was gutes sein soll: Rohloff. Die wissen, wie mans macht.




Jou, du 9xKluger, Rohloff ist also kein Öl welches Trinkwasser schädigt? 



....und immer dieses Märchen von "für immer eingebrachte Schmierung"....würde mich mal interessieren, wer solchen Schwachsinn verzapft, daß es Leute gibt, die sowas glauben?!


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, du 9xKluger, Rohloff ist also kein Öl welches Trinkwasser schädigt?



das rohloff öl is nich auf mineralölbasis hergestellt...


----------



## Unrest (6. Januar 2008)

Wie soll ein lipophiler Stoff einen hydrophilen Stoff schädigen?
Wie war das noch gleich? Es löst sich nur gleiches in gleichem!?
Das heißt konkret: Öl und Wasser bilden unterschiedliche Phasen, oder maximal Emulsionen.
Emulsionen halten in freier Wildbahn nicht lange (kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Milch! ), dann kommt es zu Phasenbildung, was man dann "Ölpest" nennt.
Obs durch Mineralöl oder durch Rapsöl passiert ist in erster Linie egal.
Von Belang wirds erst, wenns um die Zersetzbarkeit des Öls geht, wo "Öko"-Produkte natürlich besser sind.

Also: Jedweder Ölverlust ist für Gewässer und das Grundwasser erstmal schlecht. 
"Besser" ists aber "Ökoprodukte" zu nutzen - aus biologischer Sicht.
Man sollte aber mMn das nehmen, was besser funtioniert. 
Und bevor ich altes Friteusenfett nehme, nehme ich lieber das Motoröl.
Mal so am Rande: Mineralöle sind strenggenommen auch Ökoprodukte, deswegen die "". 


Und, seemawn: Glaub nicht immer alles, was so gesagt wird. Es gibt keine solche Schmierung. 
Verwahr nächstes mal Kette/Kassette/Kettenblätter auf und dann reinige alles mal scharf und fette danach die Kette mal richtig durch. 
Du wist sehen: Problemlos ist die Kette wieder neu gefettet.

Und jetzt bitte weiter mit der Schmierstoffdiskussion! =)

Gruß
Unrest


----------



## seemawn (6. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, du 9xKluger, Rohloff ist also kein Öl welches Trinkwasser schädigt?
> 
> 
> 
> ....und immer dieses Märchen von "für immer eingebrachte Schmierung"....würde mich mal interessieren, wer solchen Schwachsinn verzapft, daß es Leute gibt, die sowas glauben?!



rohloff ist meines wissens biologisch abbaubar, da isses nich so schlimm. Aber was denkst du, wieso es ein riesen feuerwehraufgebot gibt, wenn ein auto etwas öl verloren hat? Motorenöl würd ich NIE auf meine Kette geben, selbst wenn es funktionell sehr gut sein könnte (stell ich nich in abrede) öl ist leichter als wasser, und es bildet sich ein schöner film, der genau ein molekül dick ist. Und ich habe keine lust, wasser zu trinken, das die viskosität 10w40 hat, nur weil son bescheuerter mountainbiker denkt, damit geld sparen zu können und DAS Ultimativkettenschmierungsmittel gefunden zu haben.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich halte mountainbiker nicht für bescheuert!
Und was der zweite Aspekt angeht: Ich hab meinen Post oben schon geändert. In anderen Foren ist oft postuliert worden, es sei eine Schmierung eingebracht, die durch nix zu ersetzen sei. Also kein Kaltreiniger oder dergleichen. Rudirabe hat ja freundlicherweise bei rohloff angerufen und diese Info falsifizieren können. Jetzt bin ich auch schlauer. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## seemawn (6. Januar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wie soll ein lipophiler Stoff einen hydrophilen Stoff schädigen?
> Wie war das noch gleich? Es löst sich nur gleiches in gleichem!?
> Das heißt konkret: Öl und Wasser bilden unterschiedliche Phasen, oder maximal Emulsionen.
> Emulsionen halten in freier Wildbahn nicht lange (kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Milch! ), dann kommt es zu Phasenbildung, was man dann "Ölpest" nennt.
> ...



Das mit der Phasenbildung weiß ich. Ich weiß auch, dass sich Öl in Wasser nur mit Zuhilfenahme von Emulgatoren "löst" (Seife zB). Ich weiss auch, dass Öl Wasser nicht wirklich schädigt, wenn man Wasser beschädigen kann. Ich sage nur, Grundwasser wird unbrauchbar, weil Öl einen Film auf der Wasseroberfläche bildet, der eben nicht jedermann gut bekommt. Wenn ich den Wasserhahn bei mir aufdrehe, kommt dort größtenteils Grundwasser raus. Ich komm mir langsam ernsthaft verschaukelt vor. Außerdem gibt es auch synthetisches Motorenöl, das vielleicht von Radfahrern genutzt wird, weil es vom letzten Ölwechsel des Autos noch übrig war. Und das ist ganz SICHER kein Produkt der Natur. Und ich hab ganz wenig Lust, dass da Erdöl mit rauskommt.
Chemisch gesehen ist Rapsöl (auch Öl) ein Lipid oder Fett, bestehend aus dreiwertigem Alkohol (Glycerin) und drei Fettsäuren. Macht genauso Grundwasser zeitweise unbrauchbar, wird aber wunderbar von Bakterien abgebaut. 
Motorenöl hingegen sind langkettige Kohlenwasserstoffe, die weit weniger von Bakterien geliebt werden. Ich weiss nicht, wie das auf den (menschlichen) Organismus wirkt, wenn man es zu sich nimmt.
Es gibt also einen Unterschied zwischen biologisch abbaubaren Schmierstoffen und Motorenöl.
Ich gehe so genau darauf ein, weil ich das schade finde, mit welcher Ignoranz man da hergeht und 10W40 auf die Kette schmiert...
Im Übrigen gibt es andere Produkte ausser altem Frittierfett, aber ich glaube, das weißt du selbst.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (6. Januar 2008)

betrachtet die kettenschmierung doch mal vom kosten/nutzenfaktor.

eine xt-kette kostet so ca. 15â¬, da jetzt schmierung fÃ¼r zik euro draufzuknallen macht doch keinen sinn.
so - wer seine kette regelmÃ¤Ãig durchn Ã¶lgetrÃ¤nkten lappen laufen lÃ¤Ãt oder sich nicht an einer schmutzigen kette/felge/rahmen stÃ¶rt kann doch alles draufknallen was der schmiermittelmarkt so her gibt. caramba, wd40, kettensÃ¤geÃ¶l usw. das zeug hÃ¤lt locker eine lange tagestour von sagen wir mal 60-80km durch. abends in der garage schnell die gabeldichringe gesÃ¤ubert, die kette durchn lappen, 5min zack fertig - kosten gleich null.

wers schÃ¶n mag, kauft sich  son zeug wie brunox ind der groÃen dose, schmiert auch nicht so viel besser, macht aber einen sauberen rahmen/kette.

wers supertoll und wie im originall will, kauft sich geeignetes flieÃfett, fÃ¼llt es warm in eine kettenreinigungmaschine, zieht die kette durch und zieht Ã¼berflÃ¼ssiges mit dem lappen ab - fÃ¼r die eisdiele ganz ok.

diese geheimnisvolle innenschmierung gibts doch gar nicht, jegliche beschichtung wird doch durch staub/dreck innert kÃ¼rzester zeit zerrieben.

da in meinem bastelkeller meine freundin auch ihre malstube hat, fallen wd40, caramba aus geruchsgrÃ¼nden weg.
deshalb kommt bei mir kettensÃ¤genÃ¶l bzw. cito zum einsatz.
das cito waffenÃ¶l habe ich vor einiger zeit bei der wohnungsauflÃ¶sung eines waffenfreaks kistenweise fÃ¼r lau erhalten.

ein kumpel ist landwirt, dort sind so sachen wie USTA-Ãl bzw. Montage-Spray von Klever im einsatz bei schmierung usw. rund um den trecker. taugt auch ganz gut fÃ¼rs rad, ist ber nicht ganz so billig, 5l fÃ¼r 40â¬, ist aber immer noch um welten billiger wie wundermittel und co.
ich verwende das teil auch bei der Ã¼berwinderung meiner x99


----------



## Unrest (6. Januar 2008)

Willst nicht *rein zufällig*(tm) nen kleines Fläschchen (so es das gibt) davon abtreten (zu Testzwecken)?

Ich für meinen Teil habe ja 10W40 in hauchdünn drauf. 
Kette, Kassette und Kettenblätter werden zwar dunkel, aber da kann man nen öl*feuchten* Lappen nehmen und ein paar mal die Kette durchziehen und das geht wieder.
Mach das aber auch nur aus Kosten/Nutzen-sicht (und weils halt schon da ist..)


----------



## Zorn Gottes (6. Januar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Willst nicht *rein zufällig*(tm) nen kleines Fläschchen (so es das gibt) davon abtreten (zu Testzwecken)?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe ja 10W40 in hauchdünn drauf.
> Kette, Kassette und Kettenblätter werden zwar dunkel, aber da kann man nen öl*feuchten* Lappen nehmen und ein paar mal die Kette durchziehen und das geht wieder.
> Mach das aber auch nur aus Kosten/Nutzen-sicht (und weils halt schon da ist..)



genau das gute castrol mopedöl... die literflasche hält ewig, kostet nix und taugt.

wer absolut sicher gehen will, benutzt Chrisam und fährt mit gottes segen.


----------



## seemawn (7. Januar 2008)

So unterscheiden sich offensichtlich nicht nur die Geister in Sachen Kettenschmierung, sondern auch die Ketten:
Bei Rohloff ist es der Kette schnurz, ob sie vollkommen entfettet wird, solange sie eine neue Schmierung abbekommt, bei Shimano jedoch nicht;
ich hab bei Paul Lange nachgefragt und hab folgende Antwort bekommenn.

Das war meine Frage:
- Technische Frage

 Persönliche Mitteilung:
 Guten Tag, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
 befindet sich in den Ketten von Shimano eine auf Kettenlebenszeit eingebrachte Schmierung, die nicht ersetzlich ist? Das heißt: Schadet es der Kette, wenn man diese mit stark fettlösenden Mitteln reinigt, zB Kaltreiniger oder Bremsenreiniger?
 Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückantwort
 Simon Becker

Und das ist die Antwort
Hallo,

 vielen dank für ihr interesse an den produkten aus unserem vertrieb.

 ihre vermutung ist richtig und eine kette darf niemals komplett entfettet werden, 
da sonst die grundschmierung verloren geht und eine kette ständig / schneller trocken 
läuft und nicht mehr die erwartungen erfüllt. 


 Mit freundlichem Gruss
 dirk röser 

 Technischer Kundenservice
 Paul Lange & Co
www.Paul-Lange.de
 mail: [email protected]

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein paar Klarheiten beseitigen.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zorn Gottes (8. Januar 2008)

seemawn schrieb:


> ihre vermutung ist richtig und eine kette darf niemals komplett entfettet werden,
> da sonst die grundschmierung verloren geht und eine kette ständig / schneller trocken
> läuft und nicht mehr die erwartungen erfüllt.
> 
> ...



und warum treiben die Motorradkettenhersteller so einen Aufwand mit O-Ringdichtung jeder einzelnen Rolle, wenn die ominöse Grundschmierung immer in den Rollen bleibt (es sei den man entfettet) auch wenn man keine Dichtung verwendet? Dann würde man sich das ja eigentlich sparen können oder?
Und der ganze Regen/Schmutz/Staubsiff, der ja dann Problemlos in in die Rollen eindringen kann - der kann der Grundschmierung nichts anhaben? Diese Grundschmierung würde ich gerne kaufen


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2008)

Zorn Gottes schrieb:


> ...Diese Grundschmierung würde ich gerne kaufen...


...word!


----------



## John Rico (8. Januar 2008)

Zorn Gottes schrieb:


> und warum treiben die Motorradkettenhersteller so einen Aufwand mit O-Ringdichtung jeder einzelnen Rolle, wenn die ominöse Grundschmierung immer in den Rollen bleibt (es sei den man entfettet) auch wenn man keine Dichtung verwendet? Dann würde man sich das ja eigentlich sparen können oder?



Ich weiß nicht, warum hier öfter Motorradketten zum Vergleich herangezogen werden, aber meint ihr nicht, dass es sich um zwei sehr verschiedene Gebiete mit völlig anderen Vorgaben und Bedürfnissen handelt?

Alleine wenn man die Drehzahlen und Kräfte vergleicht, die beim Motorrad deutlich höher sind, ist für mich klar, dass ein direkter Vergleich hinken muss. Mal angesehen davon, dass Motorradketten wohl völlig anders konstruiert sind, stand irgendwo weiter oben.


----------



## trialsrookie (11. Januar 2008)

Jeeez, das heilige Urfett darf man doch keinesfalls absolut nicht entfernen! Wisst ihr das nicht? Die bewegt sich dann NIE wieder!


----------



## sterniwaf (12. Januar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum hier öfter Motorradketten zum Vergleich herangezogen werden, aber meint ihr nicht, dass es sich um zwei sehr verschiedene Gebiete mit völlig anderen Vorgaben und Bedürfnissen handelt?
> 
> Alleine wenn man die Drehzahlen und Kräfte vergleicht, die beim Motorrad deutlich höher sind, ist für mich klar, dass ein direkter Vergleich hinken muss. Mal angesehen davon, dass Motorradketten wohl völlig anders konstruiert sind, stand irgendwo weiter oben.



   
Das geht mir auch immer sowas von auf den Sack. Die solln doch auf ihr Radl mal so eine tonnenschwere Kette montieren.


----------



## seemawn (13. Januar 2008)

Also ihr meint, das, was der Lange-Typo geschrieben hat, das stimmt nicht oder ist unwichtig? Wenn Kette versifft ist, Speed degreaser drauf bis die Kette glänzt, dann abschmieren und gut is? Weil wenn ja, hmmmm... dann täten sich ganz neue Perspektiven auf... Also bei Rohloff immerhin ist es ja schon nicht so mit der ominösen Innenschmierung. Ich muss mir bei Gelegenheit mal so eine Kette von innen genauer ansehen, was da und wieviel Superschmierung drin ist...


Gruß

Simon


----------



## Mu Lei (27. April 2008)

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich die synt. Innenlageschmierung von Innotech nutze. Leider bin ich erst jetzt so richtig dazugekommen, auch mal Touren größer 30km zu fahren. Leider musste ich dabei feststellen, dass die Kette ab so ca. 40-45km anfängt, mit leichten Geräuschen zu laufen ab so 60km läuft sie wohl trocken.

Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrung damit?  Ist das 105er wirklich nur Kurzstreckentauglich. Ich habe die Kette am Tag vor der Tour geschmiert. Ich habe keine Lust nachzuschmieren, was ich auf Grund der Geräusche aber lieber sofort nach 45km gemacht hätte.

Schön ist allerdings, dass die Kette quasi sauber bleibt.

Mein Tourenrad habe ich ziemlich lange nur mit Silikonspray behandelt, da ist mir dies nicht aufgefallen.

Ich werde mir wohl doch mal etwas neues besorgen. Ich denke, ich werde mir wohl ein Kettensägenöl vom Baumarkt holen. Kann ja einer Radkette auch nicht schaden. Das Rohloff-Öl ist mir irgendwie zu teuer für eine Kette, die ohnhin nur 2Tkm am Rad bleibt.


----------



## Exekuhtot (27. April 2008)

Ich finde es viel bedenklicher, dass die bei Paul Lange keine Groß- Kleinschreibung kennen! 

Ich persönlich nutze Pedros Ice Wax und bin zufrieden damit. Fahre eine Campa Ultra Narrow Record Kette.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. April 2008)

Moin, moin,

viel schlimmer als mangelhafte Rechtschreibung ist mangelhafte Produktkenntnis Herr Technischer Kundendienst von Paul Lange (von Shimano, die ihre Ketten auch bei KMC herstellen lassen). Sonntags mal öfter die Sendung mit der Maus ansehen. Da gab es einen Film über die Herstellung von Fahrradketten. Wer den gesehen hat, weiß wie's geht.

Und nocheinmal: *Es gibt keine Grundschmierung genausowenig wie es eine lebenslange oder sonstige Schmierung gibt die nicht entfernt werden darf*. Wo um alles in der Welt soll die denn auch sitzen. Das Mittel, bzw. das Bad, durch die der Hersteller die Kette zieht, nachdem er die fertige Kette durch ein Reinigungsbad hat laufen lassen in dem diese rüchstandsfrei und fettfrei gesäubert wird, dient in erster Linie dem Korrosionschschutz und erst dann der ersten Schmierung. Ketten werden weiß der Himmel wo gefertigt und sind dann teilweise monatelang irgenwo auf der Welt unterwegs bis zum Kunden. Und jetzt stelle man sich den Ärger vor, so ein Container wäre voll mit angerosteten Ketten. Die Schmierung ist dem Hersteller, gelinde ausgedrückt, zweitrangig. Hauptsache, seine Ketten blinken.

Hoffentlich gibts irgenwann einmal einen lauten Knall und schafft dieses dämliche und nur Unfrieden stiftende, lebenslange-Schmierung-Märchen aus der Welt.

Und Motorradketten gehören hier schon hundertmal nicht hinein.

Letzten Samstag war ich 9 Std im Schwarzwald unterwegs. Es hat ununterbrochen geregnet. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit sahen mein Bike und ich genauso aus wie die Wege auf denen wir fuhren. Was von unten heraufspritzte, wurde von oben gleich wieder abgewaschen. Wer da noch glaubt, dass nach 9 Stunden Dauerbeschuss mit Dreckbrühe, Matsch und Regenwasser auch nur noch ein Hauch von Schmierung in den Kettengliedern sitzt, der glaubt auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet. Das einzige was da noch schmiert, ist das Wasser.

Edit: War vorletzter Samstag 19.04.2008. Sorry

Grüße 

Rudi (der seine Ketten völlig entfettet und mit Bardahl neu schmiert. Hat am Wochenende 140km Waldautobahn - trocken - gehalten - die Schmierung, nicht die Kette - aber jetzt ist fertig - die Schmierung, nicht die Kette).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seemawn (28. April 2008)

Also, ihr habt alle schon recht, so ganz will mir das mit der Grundschmierung nicht einleuchten, aber solange das "Märchen" nicht vollständig aus der Welt ist, rate ich meinen Kunden noch eher von Entfettern an der Kette ab. Daher mache ich nexte Woche mal eine Probe aufs Exempel: Ich behandle meine Kette mal (neu) mit Kaltreiniger, Speed-Degreaser, Alkohol oder ähnlichem, um auch jedes Fettmolekül rauszubekommen. Dann schmier ich die mit Teflon ein und sehe, was passiert. Bin mal gespannt.
Mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren, woher diese Unke mit der Dauerschmierung kommt. Wenn sich dieses "Gerücht" so hartnäckig hält, muss es doch einen Grund geben.


Simon


----------



## Horstelix (28. April 2008)

Mu Lei schrieb:


> Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrung damit?  Ist das 105er wirklich nur Kurzstreckentauglich.


Servus,

ich hab auch das 105er und ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings nicht nach so kurzen Strecken. Je nach Wetter hält das Zeugs so 70 bis 120 km, dann fängt die Kette an zu knarzen. Ich sprüh jetzt nach jeder Tour einfach mal kurz über die Kette und guad is.

Hab früher Rohloff-Öl verwendet, da waren Kette und Kassette nach kurzer Zeit wunderbar schwarz-schmierig und das "Gefährdungspotenzial" für Schuhe und Klamotten extrem hoch. Das ist mit dem 105 kein Thema mehr.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. April 2008)

@seamawn

Nimm am Besten wasserlöslichen Kaltreiniger oder Citrusreiniger. Alkohohl löst kein Fett. (Daher ist der Verdauungsschnaps nach fettem Essen genau so ein Blödsinn der sich hartnäckig hält, wie die Dauerschmierungsmär). Dann die Kette in eine leere Plastikflasche, Kaltreiniger dazu und schütteln. Brühe abkippen und neuen Reiniger dazu. Wieder schütteln. Zwischendurch mit warmen Wasser spülen. Das solange machen bis kein Schmutz mehr zu sehen ist. Kette raus, spülen und gut trocknen. Dann neu fetten. Kette aufziehen, von innen schmieren, sodass das Fett, oder was auch immer, in die Zwischenräume der Röllchen fließen kann. Den Rest macht der Kapillareffekt und die Bewegung.

Ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, kam von Sheldon Brown, Gott hab' ihn selig, und der hats von seinem Mechaniker. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Irgendeiner hat hier noch geschrieben, dass er 3 Ketten hat, die er alle 500km wechselt. Die nicht benutzten macht er dann sauber und fettet sie frisch. Durch den Wechsel fährt er alle Komponenten gleichmäßig herunter. Leuchtet mir irgendwie ein und probiere ich im Moment ebenfalls aus.


Grüße

Rudi


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2008)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> Und nocheinmal: *Es gibt keine Grundschmierung genausowenig wie es eine lebenslange oder sonstige Schmierung gibt die nicht entfernt werden darf*. Wo um alles in der Welt soll die denn auch sitzen. Das Mittel, bzw. das Bad, durch die der Hersteller die Kette zieht, nachdem er die fertige Kette durch ein Reinigungsbad hat laufen lassen in dem diese rüchstandsfrei und fettfrei gesäubert wird, dient in erster Linie dem Korrosionschschutz und erst dann der ersten Schmierung. Ketten werden weiß der Himmel wo gefertigt und sind dann teilweise monatelang irgenwo auf der Welt unterwegs bis zum Kunden. Und jetzt stelle man sich den Ärger vor, so ein Container wäre voll mit angerosteten Ketten. Die Schmierung ist dem Hersteller, gelinde ausgedrückt, zweitrangig. Hauptsache, seine Ketten blinken.
> 
> ...



 
@ admins
Kann man diesen Text bitte zwangsweise jedem neuen Kettenschmierthread voranstellen?


----------



## sterniwaf (29. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ admins
> Kann man diesen Text bitte zwangsweise jedem neuen Kettenschmierthread voranstellen?


----------



## Butch (1. Mai 2008)

So, als ich letztes Jahr diesen Thread eröffnet habe dachte ich, dass ich innerhalb weniger Wochen die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" finden werde. Tja was soll ich sagen:

Fahre nun das Innotech 105 seit letztem Jahr und bin nicht mehr und nicht wengier begeistert als wenn ich Kurzstrecken mit Brunox fahren würde  ! Als ich mir das Zeug besorgt habe (war zu diesem Zeitpunkt der einzige gute Tip hier), war ich anfangs noch zufrieden. Schon nach kurzer Zeit merkt man aber das auch hier das geschmierte Rad nicht neu erfunden wurde  ; die Kette zieht je nach Untergrund und Wetterverhältnissen auch Dreck und langstreckentauglich ist es ebenfalls nicht. Bis 50 km läuft die Kette zufriedenstellend ruhig, ab ca. 70 km wird sie zunehmend lauter.

Vielleicht sollte ich trotz allem mal auf ein Dry Lube gehen, obwohl ich beim Motorrad damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt habe (ach so, Motorrad soll man hier ja nicht sagen... .

Ich will mich gar nicht beklagen, da ich immer gerne neue Dinge ausprobiere, habe gerade was von Bahrdal oder so ähnlich gelesen  .....

Vg
Butch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (1. Mai 2008)

Hmm, Öl hat mir immer zu viel Dreck angezogen und letztes Jahr bin ich auch nur Finishline Teflon mit einer Lage Finishline Wax darüber gefahren und die Kette war immer extrem schnell trocken. Davon abgesehen hat es die Röllchen dermaßen verharzt, dass ich die Nase voll hatte und es nun allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz doch mal mit dem Motorradzeug probiert habe. Also erstmal komplett gereinigt und entfettet, anschließend das weiße Kettenspray von Hein Gericke (7,95 EUR/500 ml) aufgetragen. Der Verkäufer im Motorradgeschäft meinte beim Motorrad würde das Mittel schnell abgeschleudert, was mir fürs MTB aber gerade recht war (Hoffnung: Kriechfähigkeit höher).

Ein Kollege (ein Öl-User  ) meinte, das hätte zuviel Widerstand, aber ich fand die Kette läuft jedenfalls besser als mit der Kombi zuvor. Kein Rasseln, kein Springen, Metall/Metall-Schmierung gut, gefühlsmäßig weniger Widerstand als mit Finishline. Etwas Dreck scheint es anzuziehen, aber auch nicht mehr als vorher. Ich schätze mal, dass eine Behandlung auch für mindestens doppelt soviel km hält wie das zuvor Beschriebene. Ich probiere es auf jeden Fall noch mal länger. Entmutigend war der Ersteinsatz jedenfalls nicht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Motoröl, Fahrradöl und Kettensägeöl habe ich ebenfalls ausprobiert. Was mich aber an den Ölen stört, ist der Fliegenfängereffekt. Jeder Dreck und jedes Staubkorn auf Gottes Erdboden bleibt daran kleben und läuft mit dem Öl, wenn ich nachschmiere, in die Lagersitze. Das war für mich keine Lösung. Durch Zufall bin ich dann auf das Bardahl BCS 362 gestoßen, dass einer bei ibäh wegen Lagerräumung für ein paar Kreuzer verkaufte. Das Zeugs lässt sich sehr sparsam auftragen, die Kette bleibt relativ sauber, der Schmierfilm ist nach dem Ausdünsten des Lösungsmittels recht trocken, es bleibt nicht jeder Dreck dran hängen und ich kann ziemlich gefahrlos nachschmieren ohne größere Mengen Schmutz in die Zwischenräume zu schwemmen da 1. wenig Schmutz da ist und 2. der alte Schmierfilm trocken (vorhandener Schmutz bleibt wo er ist) und der neue bedingt durch das Lösemittel flüssig ist und sich schnell in die Zwischenräume verkriecht. Beim Anfassen bekommt man allerdings immer noch schwarze Fingen und Stinken tuts auch. In der Wohnung trage ich es nicht auf wg Hausverbot.

Das mag vielleicht nicht die optimale Schmierung sein, nach spätestens 100km trockener Wautobahn sollte man schon nachschmieren, aber für mich im Moment die optimale Lösung.

Ich habe ein paar Fotos auf meine Seite (auf Fotos klicken. Wer die noch größer haben möchte, e-mail an mich genügt) gestellt, wie meine Kette nach 100km Matsche (nur abgespült) vom vorletzten Samstag, 140km Wautobahn und Straße vom letzten Wochenende und 50km Wautobahn vom 1. Mai aussieht. Zwischendurch nix saubermachen und 2x nachschmieren.

Wenn ich jetzt alle 500 bis 1000km die Kette wechsle, so wie oben beschrieben, dann habe ich für mein Dafürhalten alles kettenmögliche getan. Und mehr mach ich nicht. Basta. Irgendwo hat alles seine Grenzen und wegen 8,50 für ne Kette ist alles weitere zuviel.


Grüße Rudi


----------



## Club64 (2. Mai 2008)

Grundschmierung gibts nicht - warum nicht?

Na weil man das Zeugs nicht kaufen kann - ganz einfach.

WÃ¤re diese geheimnisvolle Grundschmierung existent - dann kÃ¶nnte man diese doch in Flaschen/Dosen verpacken und fÃ¼r richtig teuer Geld verkaufen. Allein hier in diesem Kettenschmierforum wÃ¤ren unzÃ¤hlige interessenten.
50â¬ fÃ¼r 20ml kÃ¶nnte man mindestens verlangen.

Und all diejenigen, die besoffen die Kette entfetteten, kÃ¶nnten aufatmen - und zur Wiedergutmachung die Grundschmiere auftragen. AAAAABER, das Zeugs gibts net zum kaufen - ergo, entweder ist einer saublÃ¶d und verpasst die GeschÃ¤ftsidee des Lebens oder das Zeug ist Wunschtraum.....


Gut, das Zeug kÃ¶nnte so geheim sein, daÃ jeder Kettenherstellermitarbeiter den rechten Arm verliert, sollte er die Geheimgeheimgeheimformel verkaufen - ist wie bei der Wunder-Coca-Cola-Formel - Legende fÃ¼r Dumme


----------



## sterniwaf (2. Mai 2008)

Club64 schrieb:


> Grundschmierung gibts nicht - warum nicht?
> 
> Na weil man das Zeugs nicht kaufen kann - ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



Gott lass Hirn regnen.


----------



## Club64 (2. Mai 2008)

auf dich?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Mai 2008)

So blöd ist die Idee mit der Nachkauf-Grundschmierung garnicht.

Bei der Menge Leute die daran glauben würde man sich selbst mit auf trendige Flaschen gezogener Kamelpi....e noch doll und dämlich verdienen.

Grüße Rudi


----------



## Butch (2. Mai 2008)

@Rudi:

Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe muss ich sagen das diese in etwas mit dem Innotechzeug zu vergleichen sind (also von der Schmutzhaftung). Und weil es gerade angesprochen wurde; ich habe auch das S100 weisses Kettenfett  von meinem Motorrad getestet. Schmieren mags wohl gut, aber damit wird die Kette zum "Schmutzmagneten", ist also für unsere Belange absolut nicht geeignet (liegt wohl daran das man ein Strassenmotorrad auch nur auf Asphalt bewegt  ).

Vg
Butch


----------



## ON-OFF (2. Mai 2008)

Leute, ihr habt sowas von keine Ahnung...
Die einzie richtige Art eine Kette zu pflegen ist DIESE:

http://sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Mai 2008)

@ON-OFF

Gott sei Dank.    Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige. Das mache ich jedesmal wenn ich die Kette wechsle. Ich wollte mich nur nicht outen, weil ich mich so geschämt habe.  

Grüße Rudi


Off Topic:

Ich möchte mir noch ein zweites Bike zulegen. Damit will ich aber nur Touren durch den Wald fahren. Kein Downhill und auch kein schweres Gelände. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht über die Rahmengröße einig. Bin 172cm mit Schrittlänge 82cm. Habe 2 Rahmen zur Auswahl: 48cm und 52cm Mitte TL bis OK Sattelrohr. Was schlagt ihr vor?

Danke Rudi


----------



## sterniwaf (3. Mai 2008)

ON-OFF schrieb:


> Leute, ihr habt sowas von keine Ahnung...
> Die einzie richtige Art eine Kette zu pflegen ist DIESE:
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html



Jawoll, so muss das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (3. Mai 2008)

Balkon Klaus schrieb:


> ich empfehle finishline cross country öl. der dynamic kettenschmierstoff (s. Nr. 2 oben) ist sehr dünnflüssig und hat somit gute kriecheigenschaften - wäscht sich aber auch bei nässe sehr schnell ab.
> 
> mit dem dynamic knarrt die kette nach ca. 40km regenfahrt - mit dem cc öl von finishline beginnt das bei ca. 80km.
> 
> ...



Ich benutze auch das Finishline XC öl und bin voll zu frieden.


----------



## Rseven (3. Mai 2008)

Hi,
also ich schmiere seit Jahren mti 4-Takt Motorenöl und habe seither nie Probleme!
Kriechfähigkeit ist hervorragend und die Kette läuft schön ruhig!
Auch mit Dreck habe ich wenig Probleme: Einfach abends großzügig (Motorenöl ist ja saubillig im vergleich zu den Kettenölen) schmieren und vor der Tour mit nem Lappen die Kette so abziehen, dass kein Öl mehr drauf rumsifft.
Jeh nach Wetter kann man dann mehr oder weniger Viskoses Motorenöl nehmen. So weit ich weiß ist das Neoval Kettenöl auch nichts anderes! Hat zumindest dieselbe Typenbezeichnung wie mein 4-Takt Öl. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass ich fast die 4-fache Menge für denselben preis bekomme.
Zum Themao Kette reinigen würde ich sagen gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) ein Döschen Benzin und da die Kette reinwerfen und dann (mit meh oder weniger Rubbeln) abwischen. Schon glänzt sie wieder. Der Vorteil ist: Benzin hat eine nachfettende Wirkung.
2) die Kette mit lösungsmitttelfreiem Kriechölspray (neoval, Brunox Deo;...) einsprühen, sauberrubbeln und das wars.
Grüßle,
Chris


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2008)

Rseven schrieb:


> ...Benzin hat eine nachfettende Wirkung...



du meinst wohl Diesel...


----------



## ON-OFF (3. Mai 2008)

in die Industrie werden die Ketten im Öl (oder heißen Fett) eingetaucht, und dann erzeugt man Vakuum im Ölbehälter, sodas die Luftblasen aus der Kette rauskommen.
Sowas könnte man sich auch basteln, billige Vakuumpumpen gibt es im Motorradladen zum entlüften von Bremsen (oder im Sex-Schop für Schwanzpumpen)
Braucht man noch eine kleine dichte Dose die der Aussendruck aushält.
Eine Flasche würde es auch tun, ist nur nervig die Kette rein und raus zu kriegen. Vieleicht eine Gurkenglas. Kann man aber nicht erwärmen (für Fett)

Ideen?


----------



## Frodo07 (2. Juni 2009)

Also nachdem ich mir diesen ganzen behinderten Thread mal durchgelesen habe, bin ich mal wieder zur Erkenntnis gekommen, dass dieser ganze Aufwand absoluter Schwachsinn ist, selbst bei meinem neuen Bike, das auch nur ne HG53 Kette hat. Da kommt höchstesn mal Brunox drauf, des hab ich eh schon, damit es nicht so laut ist und damit hat sichs! vielleicht schmeißt mir ja noch der nette Versender noch n Fläschen Rohloff und noch paar andere Sachen mit rein, aber kaufen würde ihc dafür nix besonderes.


----------

